# Warum ich Jäger so hasse



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veganu (4. Juli 2008)

/igno dem ganzen server erzählen dass er ein dummer ninja ist dann wird ihn so schnell keiner mehr mitnehmen und er sieht die konsequenzen


----------



## Plakner (4. Juli 2008)

*Hust* Ring mit spelldmg droppt...
Gz an den Hunter...
Begründung: "Da war ja Int und Ausdauer drauf, das kann ich auch brauchen"


----------



## Struppistrap (4. Juli 2008)

ist mir in zf mit den plattenschultern gedroppt....er wollte mir 2g geben dafür....


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

die brutalen schulterstücke?
äm großen bösen mein ich natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XerXisB (4. Juli 2008)

mimimi ^^ ... ne sry is schon scheiße wenn die ganzen hunter keine ahnung haben was sie denn brauchen -.- das  gilt aber für aaaallleee klassen ... was will n krieger mit stoff -.-


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

prinzipiell ist der Hunter nutzlos so wie ihn die meisten spielen zumindst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was hat analphabetismus mit mimimimi zu tun?


----------



## Lemmerer (4. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es auch echt arg in letzter Zeit. Ich spiele selber Jäger aber ich bin kein Ninjalooter. Ich glaube einfach das die meisten Kinder Jäger spielen weil Pfeil und Bogen für Kinder einfach anziehende Wirkungen haben. Und da diese 12jährigen Kids nicht wissen welche Stats sie brauchen, würfeln sie bei allem mit.

Aber nicht nur die Jäger. Hatte letztes im Kloster einen Schurken dabei der die Schultern mit Int einfach "geil" und stark findet. oO

Das kanns ja nicht sein.


----------



## Eothren (4. Juli 2008)

Und ich weiß, warum ich die Leute hasse, die Jäger hassen ;P

b2t: Is net nur mit Jägern so, hab auch schon erlebt, dass n Tank allen Loot weggewürfelt hat 
       und dann auf die Nachfrage eiskalt mit: "Ja das brauch ich für die Reppkosten ihr naps, son
       Tank ist net Billig!"


/igno und an andere Spieler / Gilden weitersagen, wenn er dich besonders aufregt -> Das Gm - 
Ticket, dein Freund und Helfer.


----------



## hinotenshi (4. Juli 2008)

<-- Jäger...
Also was ich dazu sagen kann ist ich würfel bestimmt nicht auf alles Bedarf also bezieht das bitte nicht auf alle okay...aber wo ihr recht habt mir ist leider auch aufgefallen das es genügend "Jäger" gibt die ihre Klasse einfach nicht spielen können und auch nur die ganze Zeit mist machen Pet auf Agro inner Ini...Begründung "Ja das soll ja angreifen" da verschliest sich selbst mir die Logik


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (4. Juli 2008)

kennt mal leider und hat man zu oft schon selber erlebt aber am meisten regt es einen auf wenn die zu blöd sind ihre eisfalle zu halten und der arme magier verfwifelt versucht vor den mob zu flüchten oder verzweifelt versucht die eisfalle mit frostnova zu ersetzen und die ganze unschuldige grp dann einen whipe hinnehmen muss

die reppkosten lassen grüßen


----------



## killahunter (4. Juli 2008)

Oo... 
Muss das heissen, dass alle Jäger so sind?? Alle Jäger auf Spelldamage-sachen Bedarf würfeln und Platte an einem Pala wegschnappen?? Es sind kaum alle Jäger so. Ich persönlich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass dieser Hunter neu angefangen hat, und dies sein erster Char ist. Ihr wisst genau, dass nicht alle Jäger das Selbe machen. Klar.. Einige würfeln Bedarf auf Sachen, die für eine andere Klasse besser wäre, oder die man selbst nicht anlegen kann. Nicht nur Hunter sind so... Besonders in Low-Level-Inis wird oft Bedarf gewürfelt, obwohl man es nicht gebrauchen kann... Findet euch damit ab. Es sind alles neue Spieler, wie ihr das auch einmal wart. Ich muss alleine schon über die Dummheit der Menschen nachdenken, die meinen, nur JEMAND macht etwas schlimmes, obwohl jemand anderes dies auch tun würde. Immer diese verfluchten Vorurteile!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  -.-


----------



## BimmBamm (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein leicht abgewandeltes Filmzitat: 
Ich hasse Leute, die andere wegen der von ihnen gespielten Klasse verabscheuen! Und Hexenmeister!

Edith: Neben dem Jäger spiele ich noch einen Def-Krieger. Da lernt man, alle DD-Klassen und Heiler zu hassen, wenn man erlebt, wieviel Mist die in einer Ini bauen können. Jetzt hab ich auch noch einen Heal-Druiden hochgespielt - jetzt hasse ich auch noch Tanks!

Bimmbamm


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (4. Juli 2008)

ZITAT
wayne?

wayne?
solche post sind noch mehr wayne als alles andere wayne ist! *HÄ?*
ne, solche post kannste echt mal für dich behalten


ja rate mal mit welchen logischen antworten er wohl seine ganzen beitrage zusammenbekommen hat xD


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

naja eine Klasse die von 90% naps gezockt wird da werden die anderen 10% halt nicht mehr beachtet


----------



## Cytus (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> prinzipiell ist der Hunter nutzlos so wie ihn die meisten spielen zumindst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jäger sind wenn man ihn spielen kann noch immer mit die besten DDler des Spiels...

Ich selber spiele einen Jäger, gut ich weiss aber auch was ich brauche ansonsten würde mich der Raid glaube ich mal bei den Trashgruppen in MH umbringen wenn ich da jemanden was wegwürfle...

Desweiteren sind es ja nicht nur Jäger, immer dran denken das hinter dem Char ein Mensch sitzt der sich das denkt, gibt genügend Spieler die so einen Mist machen, das Beispiel mit dem Tank der auf alles Bedarf würfelt zwecks Repkosten kenne ich auch zu gut...

Diese Leutz einfach auf Ignore setzen, wenn du ihn mal in einer Gruppe siehst den Rest in Kenntniss über das Verhalten des Spielers setzen und gut is...


----------



## Renegaid2 (4. Juli 2008)

alsoo:
1. Ich bin ein Jäger!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2.vllt wars ein dummer jäger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3.wieso schreibste nicht nen gm an?


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

danke für die schnellen antworten und jetzt aber mal close plz


----------



## Cathari (4. Juli 2008)

XerXisB schrieb:


> was will n krieger mit stoff -.-



Unter der Platte tragen, damit's nicht so kalt ist, auf der Haut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

Lol das mit den Huntern ist sonen Klischee. In meiner aktiven Zeit hab ich au einen gespielt.Kann stolzu von mir behaupten zwar nicht  erstklassig gespielt zu haben dafür aber immer fair gewesen zu sein .Das Problem für dieses dämliche Vorurteil ist das Jäger für sehr viele  stats Verwendung haben und das sich die  so die rüstungsitems von
schurken  und meeleschamis mit denen von Jägern überschneiden. Außerdem sind die meisten statwaffen ebenfalls für Schurke Schamanen und außerdem Paladine verwendbar weil diese damit schaden machen .Auch Schmuck Ringe und Ketten sind oft für Krieger Schurken Schamanen Paladine ebenfalls nutzbar.So kommt es natürlich abundzu zu Ärger um die items aber das sollte sich eig klären lassen.Ich habe auch oft genung verzichtet.Das Problem verschärft sich dadurch das Jäger die einzige Klasse sind die eine  Fernkampfwaffe als Schadensmacher benutzen ,deshalb meinen viele das wäre die einzige Waffe auf die ein Jäger need haben dürfte.Zuden oben beschrieben Vorfällen mit Jägern:In jeder Klasse gibt es schwarze Schafe was lange nicht bedeutet das alle so sind


----------



## AlexChico1308 (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hunter Item Hunter Item *hust*

Nein, Spaß aber ich versteh auch net warum immer die Hunter so doof sind...
Es ist mir mit keiner anderen Klasse passiert. Nur Hunter.


----------



## Lomiraan (4. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ein leicht abgewandeltes Filmzitat:
> Ich hasse Leute, die andere wegen der von ihnen gespielten Klasse verabscheuen! Und Hexenmeister!
> 
> Edith: Neben dem Jäger spiele ich noch einen Def-Krieger. Da lernt man, alle DD-Klassen und Heiler zu hassen, wenn man erlebt, wieviel Mist die in einer Ini bauen können. Jetzt hab ich auch noch einen Heal-Druiden hochgespielt - jetzt hasse ich auch noch Tanks!
> ...



/ made my day XXXDDDD

Naja, ich zock ja auch gerne n hunter, zwar eig nur pvp, aber wenns mich in ne ini zieht, würfel ich auch nur sachen die Schwere rüssi / +agi eventuell noch int und sons mit krit =)

Was nich heißen soll das ich sachen die nur int geben loote. kommt immer auf den spieler an.


----------



## Bazou (4. Juli 2008)

Idioten, die nicht im team spielen können und nicht wissen was fairness ist, gibt es leider gottes überall....

Dein spezielles problem gleich auf eine bestimmte Klasse zu verallgemeinern und mit so einem betreffg  aufzuwarten ist aber einfach nur arm.....


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> naja eine Klasse die von 90% naps gezockt wird da werden die anderen 10% halt nicht mehr beachtet


Weil du natürlich auch 100% der Jäger kennst und genau aufgepasst hast wer gut ist und wer nicht^^Also wir waren nie in einer inni also hast du mcih wohl schonmal zu den restlichen 10 % gesteckt weil du über mich nicht bescheid weißt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal ernsthaft du maßt dir doch net an nur weil du 5  Jäger kennst das du über alle Urteilen könntest


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

war ja nur ne abschätzung ist nicht diskriminierend gemeint aber ich kenn genug leute denen änliches passiert ist nur das da halt Leder ninja-gelootet wure


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> war ja nur ne abschätzung ist nicht diskriminierend gemeint aber ich kenn genug leute denen änliches passiert ist nur das da halt Leder ninja-gelootet wure


naja schon ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich spiel ja eh nicht mehr ^^ .Es ist nur so das man sich auf jeden Spieler den neu kennen lernt auch neu einlassen sollte und nich jmd im vorraus blöd anmachen.Machen leider viele. Und wenn wirklich ma einer blöd kommt eben ignorieren oder mal drauf ansprechn hilft auch oft


----------



## Larmina (4. Juli 2008)

Im Blutkessel Nen Jäger dabeigehabt, der erst !3! Mal in einer Ini war.. und das waren lowinis!!!
Konnte nedmal ein Mob in die Eisfalle ziehen... und als ers doch einmal geschafft hat hat er es gleich wieder angegriffen...
Naja Jäger ziehen die Kiddys und Idioten irgendwie magisch an. Ich kenn aber auch Jäger die gut spielen! Aber die sind leider leider extreme mangelwahre


----------



## Immondys (4. Juli 2008)

Gibt halt zwei Klassen Jäger - nähere dazu in Barlows blogs

http://www.wowszene.de/files/wowszeneBarlowsBlog3.mp3


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

Immondys schrieb:


> Gibt halt zwei Klassen Jäger - nähere dazu in Barlows blogs
> 
> http://www.wowszene.de/files/wowszeneBarlowsBlog3.mp3


Jo das ist geil^^


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

mein ich ja und barlow hat fast immer recht


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> mein ich ja und barlow hat fast immer recht


wobei der auch viele fehler an anderen klasen endeckt hat ^^


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

beim Pala hat er unrecht unrecht unrecht


----------



## Elcrian (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vor 5 Minuten würfelt der Schattenpriester mit in DK Hero die D3-Hose weg. Hach, das macht Spaß. ^.~


----------



## Larmina (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> beim Pala hat er unrecht unrecht unrecht


Sagt garantiert ein pala...^^


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

ja stimmt ich bin begeisterter vergelter und habe nicht vor schutz oder holy zu zocken und ruhestein hat eh CD wenn ich queste oder in inis bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

Larmina schrieb:


> Sagt garantiert ein pala...^^


wollt ich auch gerade schreiben^^.Wobei ich mit healadinen immer nur gute erfahrungen gemacht habe mit vergelter geskillten liefs oft wie bei ihm beschrieben aber heal ist top ^^


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

alles eine frage des skills^^


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> alles eine frage des skills^^


so ich geh ma ins bett bin eh zu müde um mich auf eine diskussion über den dmg output eines palas einzulassen weil ja du hast recht auch die können schaden machen jdenfalls macnchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordMochi (4. Juli 2008)

gute nacht ich werde auch mal Ingame meinen Ruhestein benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silyana (4. Juli 2008)

Hm,ich glaub ich spiel meine Klasse falsch,ich würfel nicht auf alles Bedarf und Platte brauch ich ganz gewiss nicht. Müsst ich mir vielleicht mal angewöhnen,bei so vielen jägern,die scheinbar so drauf sind,fühl ich mich doch glatt ausgeschlossen.

Ich hätt den auf Igno gesetzt und die Leute aus der Gilde und F-List vor dem gewarnt


----------



## Valiel (4. Juli 2008)

Man könnte sich ja auch darauf einigen das Leute die einfach auf alles Bedarf würfeln Anfänger oder Idioten sind oder?

Ich mein spiele so gut wie alle Klassen und weiß auch wann ich würfeln kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber Leute die so einen Thread aufmachen denken auch das, je nachdem welcher Fraktion sie angehören, die andere Fraktion nur von Idioten behaust ist. Sprüche wie "Scheiss Hordler" oder "Scheiss Ally" kommen von genau solchen Leuten die nicht wissen worauf sie würfeln dürfen und Leuten die nicht wissen das es nicht an der Klasse, Rasse oder Fraktion liegt wie nett o. intelligent jemand ist.


----------



## Belty (4. Juli 2008)

Cytus schrieb:


> Jäger sind wenn man ihn spielen kann noch immer mit die besten DDler des Spiels...




Naja nicht wirklich...die besten DD´s auf gleichwertigen Equip gesehen, sind immer noch Schurken gefolgt von Hexenmeistern und Magiern.
Tja und dann kommen die anderen Jäger, Schamenen etc.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

<--- Selber Jäger bin und i würfel selbst nur auf sachen die ich brauchen kann ... sprich die verbessern meine stats.. selbst bei einigen Leder klamotten mach ich gier druff .. da ich sie net gebrauchen kann...... ALSO BITTE NET ALL EÜBER EINEN KAMM SCHEREN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (4. Juli 2008)

@Ahshen: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
Ich nehme mal an, dass dein ganzer Beitrag ironisch gemeint sein soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - sonst... - naja wayne.

back2topic:
Generell ists ja so, dass nicht alle Hunter auf alles Bedarf würfeln - das sind nur die Außnahmen.
Die Spieler, welche das machen sind (naja) Noobs halt *Punkt* 
oder (sorry für die Bezeichung) Ego-A**********. 

Es gibt halt solche und solche Menschen.

Btw.: Hunter können keine Platte tragen.

Lg


----------



## Ashen (4. Juli 2008)

meine ganzen schönen beiträge werden gelöscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathari (4. Juli 2008)

Ashen schrieb:


> meine ganzen schönen beiträge werden gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Meine schönen Antworten darauf auch... D:

BTT: Ich denke, wenn's nicht gerade um Seelengebunden-bei-Aufheben-Items geht, ist die Profitgier im Vordergrund, sonst kann ich's mir nicht erklären. Wobei, selbst Seelengebunden-bei-Aufheben kann man ja noch zu Geld machen. Und wenn's die paar Gold beim NPC-Verkauf sind... Wie sagt Nyhm so schön? Just Loot It!


----------



## Krimdor (4. Juli 2008)

"Edith: Neben dem Jäger spiele ich noch einen Def-Krieger. Da lernt man, alle DD-Klassen und Heiler zu hassen, wenn man erlebt, wieviel Mist die in einer Ini bauen können." 

Da muss ich dir Recht geben^^ is im PvP genauso. Aber : immer nach vorne blicken^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eddishar (4. Juli 2008)

Hach, und mal wieder so viel "keine Ahnung" hier im Channel.

Aber zum TE: Leute, die so einen Scheiß machen, sind bei mir generell auf "Vermeiden" im NotesUNeed. Die haben verschissen. Und erlebt habe ich das auch schon - aber bei Nicht-Jägern, ich würde es daher nicht auf Jäger festmachen. Das wäre ja so, als würde ich jetzt alle PvPler hassen, nur weil die Ninja-Looter bei mir idR größtenteils PvP-Items trugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (4. Juli 2008)

nur weil eine hunter so ein scheiß macht mussen es doch nicht alle machen...
mal wieder so ein mimimi-thread wo der verfasser null plan hat
denken ----> posten
das hilft echt
bei sowas bekomm ich echt das kotzen


----------



## Wynd (4. Juli 2008)

alter, DIE brauche ich auch! NEED  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abe15 (4. Juli 2008)

/ignore you

MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI

GEH HEULEN FLAMER!!! MEINE FRESSE BELEIDIGE NIE, ABER NIE WIEDER MEINE KLASSE!!!
Wenn du nicht checkst das deine Palaplatte ein Hunteritem war dann weiß ich auch net mehr weiter... Hunter würfeln niemals, aber wirklich nie auf Dinge die sie nicht brauchen. Wenn der Hunter also auf die PLatte gewürfelt hat dann wars ein Hunteritem, und auf Hunteritems würfeln nur Hunter!

















 Na wer findet die Ironie? Sucht mal fleißig xD


----------



## Cathari (4. Juli 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Na wer findet die Ironie? Sucht mal fleißig xD



Hab sie gefunden, sie steckt hier:



Ashen schrieb:


> meine ganzen *schönen* beiträge werden gelöscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (4. Juli 2008)

xD seid wann tragen hunter denn platte? ich dachjte nur leder und ab lvl 40 dann endlich mal schwere rüssi aber platte? hmm klingt komisch.... xD


----------



## Damatar (4. Juli 2008)

Ich als hunter kann nur beschämt den kopf schüteln, wasn schwachsinn, der sollte erstma lernen was wichtig is fürn hunter und net jeden scheiß errollen, ich mein hallo plate wie will der die tragen? unterm arm?!? da wunderts mich nicht das ie so überrascht sind wenn sie mich in action mit meinen hunter erleben, scheis Vorurteil hunter = noob klasse , wer das gerücht in die welt gesetzt hat ist schuld das es soviele noob hunter giebt und unser einer beist dabei ins graß


----------



## Cathari (4. Juli 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> xD seid wann tragen hunter denn platte? ich dachjte nur leder und ab lvl 40 dann endlich mal schwere rüssi aber platte? hmm klingt komisch.... xD



Vielleicht trägt das Pet ja Platte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bin ein Hunter /flame on

Also es gibt auch normale Jäger und es gibt auch Ninja-Looter bei jeder anderen Klasse!
Die Überschrift Ich ahsse alle Jäger ist also Unsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (4. Juli 2008)

Cathari schrieb:


> Vielleicht trägt das Pet ja Platte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  xD wahrscheinlich


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich...die besten DD´s auf gleichwertigen Equip gesehen, sind immer noch Schurken gefolgt von Hexenmeistern und Magiern.
> Tja und dann kommen die anderen Jäger, Schamenen etc.


sagt ein Schurke .KLar findest du deine Klasse am besten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.Ich find zB. das Jägern Schurken zwar im dmg unterlegen sind aber bei viele bossen durch den range dmg einen Vorteil haben .Außerdem supporten Jäger ja auch noch nen bissl was Schurken garnet tun (spreche vom Mm Volltrefferaura).Wie ich schon oft sagte jede Klasse hat ihre Daseinsberechtigung.Man nimmt ja auch net nur Schurken mit in nen Raid


----------



## CRUSH111 (4. Juli 2008)

Achja ich bin doch noch net ins Bett gegangen mir war langeweilig ^^


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (4. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Achja ich bin doch noch net ins Bett gegangen mir war langeweilig ^^



wb^^


----------



## PJam93 (4. Juli 2008)

Also um ma wieder zurück zu kommen ich kenn das auch...
Bei Chess Event bei Kara auf einma is da ein Heal Dudu.
Es Droppen diese Imba Schurken Schuke also Beweglichkeit und Ausweichwertung.
Und wer bekommt sie? Der Dudu mit der geilsten Begründung: Ja wenn ich ma auf Dmg umskill brauch ich doch auch ma was ausserdem sei nicht so egoistisch.

Naja was soll man dazu sagen?


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Juli 2008)

Also bei Hunter ist mir das auch schon sehr oft aufgefallen das sie alles haben wollten und keinplan davon hatten was sie brauchen vorallem bei waffen scheint das immer wider vor zu kommen.
Aber es gibt auch andere Klassen wo die leute jeden scheiss haben wollen ob wohl sie es nicht brauchen DUDUs machen das auch ganz gerne und dan mit der begründung ja wenn ich mal auf Boonkin heal oder feralskille brauche ich das dan (Also alles was ein dudu tragen kann braucht er auch ihrgendwan weils ja besser als sein altes ist) so kommt es in letzer zeit rüber.
Was bei den Hunter auch in letzter zeit zu fehlen scheint ist das verständnis was fürn equip man für welche ini so haben sollte,
da schnauzt mich so richtiger 0815 Hunter wie blöd an weil ich ihm gesagt habe das er mit seine grün blauen equip nicht mit und MH gehen dürfe und sich erst mal auf T5 ebene ausrüsten sollte bevor er da dran denkt.
Ein anderes mal wo ich einem hunter auch gesagt haben das er erst mal auf 70 level sollte und sich dan richtig equipen damit er MH und BT mit gehn kann sagte er nur JA DAS EQUIP BEKOMME ICH JA DAN DURCH EUCH WENN IHR MICH SSC FDS ZIEHT, dadrauf habe ich ganz einfach nur nein gesagt und schon war ich auf ignor.
da kann man sich nur denken OH Gott lass hirn vom Himmel fallen und Blizzard macht das spiel entlich ab 18 damit schon mal ein grosser teil an deppen nicht mehr vorhanden ist.
natürlich gibt es auch spieler die unter 18 gut sind aber der gross teil ist einfach zu unreif und zu blöd wenn man mal so schaut was da abgeht.


----------



## phamo (4. Juli 2008)

Was hat das mit "Scheiß Jäger" zu tun ????

ich bin auch Hunter und würfel nicht bedarf auf jeden Kram :/

Es leigt daran das die meißten Spieler einen Jäger spielen, sodass die "noobs" eben Jäger sind. JEDOCH NUR WENIGE !!!


mfg


----------



## DaBoss (4. Juli 2008)

Also Frêdo/Diegos, wenn ich mir mal deinen Post durchlese und die Fehler zähle, wage ich zu behaupten, dass du blöder als so manch 18 jähriger bist, aber naja...

zum Thema: Es mag vielleicht stimmen, dass viele Hunter von Idioten gespielt werden, allerdings ist Hunter wohl auch die meistegespielte Klasse überhaupt, insofern sollte sich das mehr oder weniger wieder ausgleichen. Außerdem gibts überall Idioten.

so far...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (4. Juli 2008)

Blizz hat mal veröffentlich was die meist gespielte Klasse (auf Level 70 gespielt ob) überhaupt ist und zwar Krieger und Magier der Hunter war ziemlich weit unten (in einen Buffcast nach zuhören weiss leider nicht welchen)

Und ja ich weiss das mein Post Fehler hat was nix mit dem alter zu tun hat das solltest aber auch du wissen wenn man eine Lese rechtschreib schwäche hat behlät man die auch nach seinem 18 Lebens Jahr aber kannst mir die fehler gerne per PM schreiben wenn dus so gut weist ich änder das gerne nach so lerne ich und schreibe es dan beim nexten mal vieleicht besser^^


----------



## DaBoss (4. Juli 2008)

Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass du unter 18 bist; nur, dass du dich wie unter 18 verhälst.

edit: Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren diese Statistiken nicht von Blizzard und bezogen sich nur auf lvl 70er, korrigiert mich plx, wenn ich falschliege


----------



## Xerror (5. Juli 2008)

Ich selber spiele auch nen Hunter....und ich finde es komisch,dass alle denken,dass nur Hunter sowas machen...das liegt ja nicht an der Klasse sondern an der Person. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (5. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Lol das mit den Huntern ist sonen Klischee. In meiner aktiven Zeit hab ich au einen gespielt.Kann stolzu von mir behaupten zwar nicht  erstklassig gespielt zu haben dafür aber immer fair gewesen zu sein .Das Problem für dieses dämliche Vorurteil ist das Jäger für sehr viele  stats Verwendung haben und das sich die  so die rüstungsitems von
> schurken  und meeleschamis mit denen von Jägern überschneiden. Außerdem sind die meisten statwaffen ebenfalls für Schurke Schamanen und außerdem Paladine verwendbar weil diese damit schaden machen .Auch Schmuck Ringe und Ketten sind oft für Krieger Schurken Schamanen Paladine ebenfalls nutzbar.So kommt es natürlich abundzu zu Ärger um die items aber das sollte sich eig klären lassen.Ich habe auch oft genung verzichtet.Das Problem verschärft sich dadurch das Jäger die einzige Klasse sind die einen Bogen als Schadensmacher benutzen ,deshalb meinen viele das wäre die einzige Waffe auf die ein Jäger need haben dürfte.Zuden oben beschrieben Vorfällen mit Jägern:In jeder Klasse gibt es schwarze Schafe was lange nicht bedeutet das alle so sind



Problem ist, dass Waffen für Hunter nur Statitems sind, für einen Schamanen kann aber dieselbe Waffe Coreitem sein. Schami hat daher bedarf. Jäger nicht.
Ledergürtel mit +crit, +agi und + ap. schurke und jäger sind da. schurke bekommt es. Jäger haben prinzipiell auf Leder oder Stoff keinen echten Bedarf.

Naja, viele Kindder haben gerade DHdR gesehen, fanden Legolas super cooll und wollen auch so einen haben wenn sie WoW anfangen. Die vielen Hunter a la "Légòlâs" sprechen für sich...

Nach meiner Erfahrung tummeln sich unter den Jägern überproportional viee Kiddies, Noobs, Gimps etc... 70er die in instanzen das pet auf aggressiv haben und sich weigern, eisfalle zu setzen weil die feuerfalle viel mehr dmg macht, Jäger, die nicht einsehen, dass scattershot NICHT bei gruppej genutzt wird, unter denen sich ein schaf befindet, uvm...


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (5. Juli 2008)

Naja ansichts sache aber da du mich net wircklich kennst solltest du aufpassen was du schreibst da man nicht wircklich eine eindruck haben kann wie jemand drauf ist wenn man ihn nicht sieht oder hört.
Ja man kann zwar eine groben eindruck von jemanden haben aber was du bedenken musst nicht jder 18, 20 oder 70 jjahre alter Mensch verhält sich gleich were ja auch langweilig von daher intressirt mich das rein gar nicht ich bin vieleicht nicht ein vorzeige streber der hier ein auf ich bin jetzt 18 ich bin erwachsen mir kann keiner was, mache aber ich bin immer höfflich und kein kinds köpf,
aber ich lege dadrauf wert das wenn ich meine zeit in das spiel und die leute investire in dem ich mit ihne raiden gehe das sie ihre klasse behärschen und auch genau so rücksicht voll den ander gegenüber sind wie ich und ich bin da sher rücksichts voll da ich kein besondern wert aus equip sondern auf den raid vortschriet lege.
Und ich habe ja gesagt das es nicht nur Hunter sind sondern auch andere aber es bei denen halt am meisten auffällt.
Liegt warscheinlich auch dadran das es ja so ein bekanntes vorurteil ist (Hunter Ninjalooter) das wenn es ein Hunter das macht dan auch direckt heist typisch Hunter.
Ich weiss ja net mit was für ein 18 Jährigen du mich grade verglichen hast aber auf grund deiner behauptungen würde ich mal auch behaupten das du nicht grade besser bist aber dich für besser hälst ich will jetzt aber kein streit oder so anfangen aber sei bitte sachlich und höfflich.


----------



## Gocu (5. Juli 2008)

ich habe Jäger und Druide gespielt und im Gegensatz zu den "meisten" Huntern (wie es hier wohl aussieht" weiß ich was Bedarf heißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorakh55 (5. Juli 2008)

Das Phänomen tritt viel bei den Nachtelfen Huntern auf. Die spielen die ganzen noobs^^

Bei Zwergen sit das ganz anders xD


----------



## shapalin (5. Juli 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> kennt mal leider und hat man zu oft schon selber erlebt aber am meisten regt es einen auf wenn die zu blöd sind ihre eisfalle zu halten und der arme magier verfwifelt versucht vor den mob zu flüchten oder verzweifelt versucht die eisfalle mit frostnova zu ersetzen und die ganze unschuldige grp dann einen whipe hinnehmen muss
> 
> die reppkosten lassen grüßen



ich weiß nich wie die jäger das bei euch machen aber aber die die ich kenne und auch ich selber leg ne falle schieß den mob an  und zieh ihn in eine falle . wenn dann die falle aufgeht.. und ich nicht schnellgenug war oder noch cd auf falle ist dann kommt der mob zu mir. da ich und nur ich aggro bei ihm haben sollte. sollte also ein mob aus einer falle kommen sollte und zu dir laufen hast du wohl auch schaden auf dem mob gemacht was du ja nicht solltest in dem fall (; also nich für deine fehler den jäger an den galgen hängen (;   (oder der jäger war schnell genug mit fd klicken ^^)



Larmina schrieb:


> Im Blutkessel Nen Jäger dabeigehabt, der erst !3! Mal in einer Ini war.. und das waren lowinis!!!
> Konnte nedmal ein Mob in die Eisfalle ziehen... und als ers doch einmal geschafft hat hat er es gleich wieder angegriffen...
> Naja Jäger ziehen die Kiddys und Idioten irgendwie magisch an. Ich kenn aber auch Jäger die gut spielen! Aber die sind leider leider extreme mangelwahre



omg.. er kann das nicht? wie furchbar.. 3 mal in einer ini? is auch nicht wirklich viel.. wen er gard frisch in der scherbenwelt war is es umso verständlicher das es das mit den fallen noch nicht soo toll drauf hat weil er davorvielleicht nur gequestet hat (; soll ja nun schell gehen, und vielleicht hatte er davor nicht soviel grp erfahrung (;  oder konntest du alles beim zweiten oder dritten mal? ^^



Immondys schrieb:


> Gibt halt zwei Klassen Jäger - nähere dazu in Barlows blogs
> 
> http://www.wowszene.de/files/wowszeneBarlowsBlog3.mp3



nop gibt drei. die die wissen was sie tun und auch die blogs der andern klassen gehört haben die auch nich grad besser wegkommen (;



Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich...die besten DD´s auf gleichwertigen Equip gesehen, sind immer noch Schurken gefolgt von Hexenmeistern und Magiern.
> Tja und dann kommen die anderen Jäger, Schamenen etc.



hmm.. schurken ja. hexer sowieso. aber magier zumindest unsere stehen gegen die jäger nich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





abe15 schrieb:


> /ignore you
> 
> MIMIMIMIMIMIMIMI
> 
> ...



so ist es xD





LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jäger können auch soziemlich jeden mist nutzen auf den sie würfeln. plattenteile relikte zauberstäbchen und relikte mal ausgeschlossen aber die kann man super verkaufen was dann auch wieder nen nutzen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meine meinung dazu? währen die ketten stiefel  gedropt. könntest du nun von dir aus mit sicherheit sagen das du nicht auf sie gewürfelt hättest? weil ich bezeifel es sehr sehr stark (;
klar ist sowasblöd was er gemacht hat. aber nicht solche leute sind das problem an dem schlechten ruf der jäger sondern die die solche dummen theads deshalb aufmachen.. es geht hier nur um pixel ...


----------



## Sillana (5. Juli 2008)

manche leute sind so ob jäger oder andere Klassen was für die nicht tragen können würfel sie immer bedarf nur um es zu verkaufen. Bei mir war ein Krieger der mir ein lilanes Schwert weggewürfelt hatte obwohl er es nicht brauchte. Nur eine aus der gruppe hat sich darüber aufgeregt, sowie ich selber und dieses blöde Schwert brauchte ich so dringend und der Krieger hats im ah verkauft toll. Manche Leute ist es egal ob es jemand braucht oder nicht die sehen nur das gold und das ist egal was gedropt wird. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man sowas verbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frêdo/Diegos (5. Juli 2008)

Von Shapalin 

hmm.. schurken ja. hexer sowieso. aber magier zumindest unsere stehen gegen die jäger nich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMFG was für mages habt ihr den in eura gruppe ich habe ja schon von Vielen gehört das bei den meisten die hexer oben im dmgmeter sind aber bei uns sind IMMER die gleichen 2-3 Mages wozu mein Frêdo dazu gehört dan kommen (wenns Bomben ist die Hexer) ansonsten bei sagen wir normalen Bossen wo jedeklasse immer nur auf ein Ziel dmg macht sind es wie schon gesagt die Mages und dan unser Schattenpriester dan kommen ungefähr die Hexer 1-1,5% hinter dem Schattenpriester und dan OffKrieger schurken und hunter so ziemlich gleich aber kein Hunter oder nahkämpfer kann auch nur mit einen unsera caster mit halten und der equip stnad ist so ziemlich der gleiche (T4, T5, ZA und Heromakren ausrüstung).
Da ich ja selber magier spiele kann ich nur vermuten das eure mages was falsch machen wenn das natürlich sowelche sind das mit 170 hit noch auge von magteridon tragen was nur beim WIDERSTEHEN eines zaubers 100 nochwas Spell für 10s gibt ist klar das sie nicht grade viel ahung von ihra Klasse haben, und sich nur die skillung kopiert haben (was mir bei sehr vielen Magiern leider schon aufgefallen ist).

Ach und noch was für die die es net wissen wenn ihr nicht genug Hit habt dan lasst trozdem das Auge von Magteridon weg es bringt euch NIX seht zu das ihr Hit bekommt in dem ihr socklet oder verzaubert das reicht meist schon aus jenach dem welche inis ihr geht ist die Hit Wertung schon durch das equip so aus reichten das es für die inis (raid inis) reicht wo ihr das entsprechende Item bekommen habt.


----------



## klobaum (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte ihn geflamed und ihn und seine Eltern (vorzugsweise die Mutter) aufs übelste Beleidigt und ihn auf igno gesetzt.


----------



## Neque neque (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


soetwas pasiert aber nicht nur bei jägern... jäger werden solche vorurteile aber immer vorgeworfen.
daher bitte close und flamefreiheit für jäger plz


----------



## Cathari (5. Juli 2008)

klobaum schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn geflamed und ihn und seine Eltern (vorzugsweise die Mutter) aufs übelste Beleidigt und ihn auf igno gesetzt.



Und dann hättest du 3 Stunden WoW-freie Zeit, um dich abzureagieren. Guter Plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (5. Juli 2008)

@klobaum

also wenn dir einer was wegwürfelt beleidigst du den und was weiß ich? naja wenn du sonst nichts zu tun hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Juli 2008)

irgendwie hast du schon recht
ich spiel seit knapp 1 jahr wow
auf unserem vollem server, hab ich in der zeit, genau 2 jäger kennengelernt, die ihre klasse wirklich gut spielen, und sich auch normal artikulieren konnten
erst vor 2 tagen wieder in einer hero ini
der jäger packte in der ganzen zeit nicht einmal sein pet aus, weil er "mit dem pet weniger schaden macht, und außerdem hätte er sein tier eh nicht unter kontrolle, da er nicht auf tierherrschaft geskillt ist"
der hexer stimmte ihm zu und machte auch keine anstalten einen begleiter zu benutzen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


bei jägern und schurken treten fehlverhalten schon gehäuft auf, das hat auch nichts mit unterstellungen o.ä. zu tun, sondern ist erfahrung
jeder von uns geht in inis, und jeder erlebt es. nicht immer, aber doch recht oft


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Juli 2008)

alle leute die keine jäger mögen haben entweder am eigenen leib schlechte erfahrungen mit jägern gemacht (und das mehrmals sonst ist es eine abneigung gegen die bestimmte person) oder haben keine ahnung von jägern. und das hier schreib ich nicht nur, weil ich selber jäger bin.
wer jäger "hasst" kann dies nur mit mehreren negativen erfahrungen begründen und nicht sagen: Ey der jäger hat mir was weggelootet alle jäger sind scheisse.
ich könnte an dieser stelle naha zu unendlich gleihnisse erzählen, aber das will ich euch ersparen.

Btw: Warum haben jäger eig diesen gottverdammt schlechten ruf??


----------



## DasWolti (5. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> Lol das mit den Huntern ist sonen Klischee. In meiner aktiven Zeit hab ich au einen gespielt.Kann stolzu von mir behaupten zwar nicht  erstklassig gespielt zu haben dafür aber immer fair gewesen zu sein .Das Problem für dieses dämliche Vorurteil ist das Jäger für sehr viele  stats Verwendung haben und das sich die  so die rüstungsitems von
> schurken  und meeleschamis mit denen von Jägern überschneiden. Außerdem sind die meisten statwaffen ebenfalls für Schurke Schamanen und außerdem Paladine verwendbar weil diese damit schaden machen .Auch Schmuck Ringe und Ketten sind oft für Krieger Schurken Schamanen Paladine ebenfalls nutzbar.So kommt es natürlich abundzu zu Ärger um die items aber das sollte sich eig klären lassen.Ich habe auch oft genung verzichtet.Das Problem verschärft sich dadurch das Jäger die einzige Klasse sind die einen Bogen als Schadensmacher benutzen ,deshalb meinen viele das wäre die einzige Waffe auf die ein Jäger need haben dürfte.Zuden oben beschrieben Vorfällen mit Jägern:In jeder Klasse gibt es schwarze Schafe was lange nicht bedeutet das alle so sind





Also ich mach meinen Schaden mit ner Muskete und nicht mit nem Bogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (5. Juli 2008)

Kommt nicht auf die Klasse an, sondern auf die Person. Achja und mimimi... -.-


----------



## Plakner (5. Juli 2008)

2Jäger hab ich auf unsrem Server richtig lieb gewonnen und die verstehn ihr Handwerk auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rest ist Mist


----------



## Dusktumy (5. Juli 2008)

Zum TE

Dann hast Du aber nur diesen Jäger.
Es sind nicht alle Jäger Gierig!


----------



## Murloc92 (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




erstens hängt das nicht von der Klasse / Rasse / Fraktion ab sondern von dem Menschen dahinter und zweitens mimimi hat der böse Hunter dir was weggewürfelt


----------



## Hinack (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> war ja nur ne abschätzung ist nicht diskriminierend gemeint aber ich kenn genug leute denen änliches passiert ist nur das da halt Leder ninja-gelootet wure



Es gibt auch leder sachen , die man als Hunter gut gebrauchen kann! Es gibt auch heal dudus die Stoff tragen etc wenn eine bestimmte klasse nur ne bestimmte rüstung tragen sollte , könnte sie auch nur diese tragen^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (5. Juli 2008)

Hinack schrieb:


> Es gibt auch leder sachen , die man als Hunter gut gebrauchen kann! Es gibt auch heal dudus die Stoff tragen etc wenn eine bestimmte klasse nur ne bestimmte rüstung tragen sollte , könnte sie auch nur diese tragen^^


als heildruide bleibt auch nicht viel anderes. die meisten heilersachen bis level 70, gibt es nur in stoff. und teilweise ist es zwischendurch mit 70 auch so.

aber es ist schon etwas anderes wenn er jäger auf platte würfelt, schließlich kann er das nicht tragen
jäger haben eine recht große auswahl an items, daher dürfte es nicht zuviel verlangt sein, das sie mal verzichten, damit eine "schlechter" gestellte klasse etwas bekommt, was sie wohl auch viel besser gebrauchen kann


----------



## m@gG0t (5. Juli 2008)

mir hat n krieger mal in brd die shami arena brust weggewürfelt ;/ . Er meinte ja sind epik...


----------



## Xplaya (5. Juli 2008)

War eben ein dummer Jäger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber am besten finde Ich die Krieger mit Int !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Outi (5. Juli 2008)

Die meisten hier sind unter 12 oder ? oO ^^


----------



## Musel (5. Juli 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> kennt mal leider und hat man zu oft schon selber erlebt aber am meisten regt es einen auf wenn die zu blöd sind ihre eisfalle zu halten und der arme magier verfwifelt versucht vor den mob zu flüchten oder verzweifelt versucht die eisfalle mit frostnova zu ersetzen und die ganze unschuldige grp dann einen whipe hinnehmen muss
> 
> die reppkosten lassen grüßen


 Das Gleiche kann ich nur zu gut von den Mages Sagen. Eifalle steht sauber geparkt inner ecke, Mage bekommt seine aggro nicht unter Kontrolle Hüpft doof umher Frostnova Eisfalle geht auf und Mob haut den heiler um.




> und der arme Magier verzweifelt versucht vor den mob zu flüchten


 dann frage ich mich mal so neben bei, wo hat der Mage die aggro vom Mob her? entweder der Tank oder zu 99% dann der heiler. Und bevor der Mage die Aggro hat hat der Hunter sie, denn die muss auf gebaut werden um den mob überhaupt in Richtung falle zu bekommen.


Statement:
90% der Beiträge sind nichts als sinnloses Geflame, wovon nicht mal nen 1/10 war ist. Dumme Gamer gibt es in allen Klassen nicht nur bei Huntern. Nur Sind die Hunter normal Ruiger und zurückhaltend. Der Rest versucht seine Dusseligkeit mit Geflame gegen Hunter zu verstecken.


----------



## Nightwraith (5. Juli 2008)

Struppistrap schrieb:


> ist mir in zf mit den plattenschultern gedroppt....er wollte mir 2g geben dafür....


LOL!
Naja, das schlimme ist, wenn sie halt nen grünen gegnstand haben, dann is halt manchmal tatsächlich der Mage-Ring besser.
Trotzdem is Hunter immer wieder die Klasse die hauptsächlich Leute spielen die keine Ahnung haben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orker (5. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ist auch was tolles passiert spiel ja auch hunter


Da droppt so bei nem boss irgend ein ring (für hunter) mit viel trefferwertung etc. und dann ist ne kackplatte dazugekommen und ich hab mich natürlich verklickt dachte  immer der ring kommt bedarf den rest X ^^ naja ich hab X mit mitn bedarf verwechselt ist mir nur einmal passiert im leben und du wirst gleich psychisch fertig gemacht .... ^^. 


Naja es stimmt wirklich ich das kiddys hunter spielen. ich spiel so mach mir ein  twink gut. da ladet mich grad so einer ein der lvl 5 oda so war ich 10 ^^  er war hunter gut, dann hat der NOCH SPRACHCHAT aktiviert und wollte mit mir reden ^^ wie alt ich bin ... lol dann erzählt der mir noch das seine hawara auch huner spielen und ich gleich:" Kindische Hunter kann man auf diesen server nicht gebrauchen" und hab eben die gruppe verlassen.. ^^




sry für rechtschreib oda sonstige fehler xD es ist 3 UHR ^^


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Juli 2008)

Yadiz schrieb:


> @Ahshen: Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.



Sorry, aber bei dem Satz hakt es bei mir gerade mal ganz aus! Irgendwann brachte mal ein Privatsender eine sogenannte "Kultursendung" (die senden das nur, um eine bestimmte Quote "Qualitätsbildungsfernsehen" einzuhalten, damit es die Steuerausgaben senkt), in der ein "Fachmann" über Schulamokläufer sinnierte. Im Laufe des Gespräches definierte dieser Experte den Amokläufer als "Apokalyptiker des Risikos" (es gibt ein schriftliches Protokoll, indem ich mit einem Sozialpädagogen über "Restrisikoapokalyptiker" debattiere, das lediglich von länger andauernden Lachanfällen unterbrochen wurde).

"Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere" spielt nicht ganz in dieser Liga, ist aber nahe dran. Und ich meine das nicht etwa abwertend!  

Vielen Dank dafür!

Bimmbamm


----------



## alpacino61 (5. Juli 2008)

Also spiele selber n Jäger.
Hab bisjetzt noch niemand irgendwas weggewürfel selbst wenn die Stats die ich brauch auf ner Waffe draufwaren
und ich die nich geskillt hab - Gier.
Dein Problem liegt darin, dass es einfach viel zu viele Jäger gibt.
Ich hab mich vorher ausgiebig über die Klasse informiert weiß was wichtig ist und frag eig sogar die Grp
vorher nochmal ob ich Bedarf machen kann oder es vorher noch jemand dringender brauch.
Aber man muss auch zugestehen, dass viele andere Klassen das genauso machen.
Das sind eben auch Klassen die oft von Spielern gewählt werden wenn sie sich einen ihrer
ersten Chars erstellen z.b Krieger.
Ich hab schon oft erlebt dass n 65er Bedarf auf Schwere Rüstung mit +Heal und + Spell Crit gemacht hat
Aber da muss man durch so ist eben World of Warcraft.

MFG

Nyor


----------



## Jantal (5. Juli 2008)

Ich finde es immer wieder toll von euch 
wie ihr einzelne (Ninja Looter) über die ganze Gruppe
Der Jäger stellt
Ich kann euch von jeder Klasse erzählen die auf Items Bedarf gewürfelt haben
und die Sachen verkauft haben
Aber ja es sind immer die Jäger


----------



## lord just (5. Juli 2008)

also man darf das nicht so verallgemeinern.

es gibt auch genügend spieler anderer klassen, die sachen looten, die nicht für sie gedacht sind. da nehmen dann krieger einfach pala sachen, weil es ja platte ist oder nehmen irgendwelche stoff oder leder sachen mit int und ausdauer. 

die meisten, über die man sich aufregt, sind entweder noobs im low level instanzen die einfach nicht wissen, welche stats sie brauchen oder es sind twinks oder mains, die dann auch loot für ihre anderen twinks sammeln wollen. so in zf passiert, wo nen dudu nem jäger und dem tank die sachen weggewürfelt hat, weil er sie für seine twinks braucht.

jäger gibt es halt viele, weil sie leicht zu spielen sind aber es gibt halt viele, die nicht gut spielen können. wenn dann aber mal nen jäger mit in ner gruppe ist, der seine klasse beheerscht, dann wird man gelobt bis zum geht nicht mehr.

was ähnliches wie es jetzt mit jägern gibt gab es auch vor etwas längerer zeit mit druiden wo überall und immer druiden geflamet wurden, weil jeder einen angefangen hat und kaum einer einen anständig spielen konnte.


----------



## Hishabye (5. Juli 2008)

Mein Freund und ich können das nur bestätigen, da wir sehr oft in Instanzen gehen um passende Ausrüstung zu finden.
Die Jäger und die Hexenmeister rauben uns den letzten Nerv meist. Mein Freund spielt einen Tank-Krieger und ich einen Heildruiden. Klar da kann man sagen wir haben bei den DDs die Wahl der Qual.
Leider gibts auch Tage, dass sich so wenig Leute für ne Ini melden, dass man gezwungen ist einen Jäger oder Hexi mitzunehmen ohne dass man 3 std warten muss, damit die Gruppe endlich voll ist. 
Klar es gibt auch andere Klasse die Mist machen, aber bei den beiden fällt es leider am meisten auf.
Es nervt:
- dass sie nicht warten können bis der Tank aggro aufbaut
- sie pullen andauernd andere Mobs
- pullen VOR dem Tank
- haben keine Kontrolle über ihren Begleiter
- bei Jäger extremes würfeln auf Bedarf

Mein Freund kriegt schon immer zustände wenn ein Jäger oder Hexi dabei ist. 
Wo bei man sagen muss, es gibt hin und wieder Spieler die ihre Klasse beherrschen.

Ich will mal 2 weitere Beispiele aufführen, wie man seine Klasse nicht beherrschen kann (trotz vielen Infos im Internet usw)

Es gibt auch so lustige Leute wie z.B. einen Moonkin-Druiden. Wir hatten letztens einen in Bollwerk dabei. 
Uns fiel es leider Gottes auf das er sogar im Kampf schon OOM ging...was uns wieder der Spitzname OOMkin
einfiel...Als ich mir seine Ausrüstung angesehn habe, war mir klar wieso: er hatte teilweise Ausrüstung an mit Stärke und Beweglichkeit drauf.
Ich fragte ihn, warum er sowas an hat. Da kam als Antwort: Ja die anderen Sachen hab ich noch auf der Bank.
Also wirklich, wenn ich weiss, dass ich gleich in eine Instanz gehe, dann geh ich mich noch mal umziehen.
Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Schwimmbecken mit Jeans und Pulli oO
Zudem hatte andauernd Aggro und stand immer VOR dem Tank und nicht wie sich das gehört hinten -_-

Gestern hatten wir im Blutkessel einen 2ten Krieger dabei, der auf Furor geskillt hat und natürlich den DD-Part übernehmen sollte.
Der fühlte sich trotzdem auserkoren den 2ten Tank zu spielen, auch wenn wir den nicht gebraucht haben.
Was macht unser toller Furor-Krieger? Der denkt sich, ja mit Schaden kann ich ja auch tanken....
Ja aber leider hilt er nichts aus -.- Der war schon nach paar Mobs schlägen sowas von Down.
Aber er hats nicht kapiert, als ich ihm sagte, dass er das bitte lassen soll, weil es als Heiler anstrengend ist, dass man ein Auge haben soll auf den Tank, dann auf einen Magier der auch gerne Aggro zieht und noch weniger einstecken kann, durch seine Stoffsachen, und auf die anderen Gruppenmitglieder + ihn.
Aber er meinte weghören ist das Beste...nach dem ich den mit Absicht mal abkacken liess...hat er sich gebessert.
Ich mach sowas nicht gerne, aber bei manchen gehts net anders...so sehr ich in der Situation meinen Job als Heiler verfehle :/

So das war mein Roman ^


----------



## Geige (5. Juli 2008)

mimimi

nein im ernst nen gut gespielten jäger übertrifft so schnell keine andere dmg klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider wissen ihn nur wenige wirklich zu spielen=S


----------



## Gattay (5. Juli 2008)

Was hat sowas mit der klasse zu tun??
Ich war mit meinem Mage Blutkessel wegen den armschienen vom Boss und ein Pala würfelt Bedarf und kriegt die. Sind jetzt alle Palas ninja Looter? Sowas solltest du auf Spieler und nicht auf Klassen beziehen


----------



## Panador (5. Juli 2008)

Spiel selber keinen Jäger und kenne auch wenige, wobei ich auch in PUGs bisher noch keine derart schlechten Erfahrungen mit Jägern gemacht hab, also in Richtung Loot. Wenn schon eher mal, dass Herr/Frau Jäger es nicht schafft das Vieh in die Eisfalle zu bewegen, wenn das zb mehrmals in TdM passiert nervt es schon gewaltig. Das is aber bei allen CCs so und mir gehts mit dem Schaf (wenn auch selten, dank Fokus-Target-Fenster und Sheep-Makro) teils ähnlich, also kann auch sein, dass man einfach mal Pech hat mit dem CC.

Das mit dem Wegwürfeln gibts halt auch von anderen Klassen, zb vor ner Weile im Bollwerk, würfelte ein Mage (ich war auf meinem Schurken-Twink) nem Priester nen Ring mit, neben Stats, "+ X zu Heilung, +Y zu Spelldmg" wobei X > Y weg... "Wie Heilerring? Ich hab damit mit auch Int und mach mehr Dmg.".... -.- Das tut einem in der Seele weh wenn man sieht wer da die eigenen Klasse spielt....


----------



## neo1986 (5. Juli 2008)

Das hat überhaupt nichts mit der Klasse zu tun es giebt immer so leute dei bei allen Bdarf machen das Verkaufen die dan um God zu machen wei sie anders nicht es zu standebringen an gold zu kommen.
Dumme Leute giebt es!


----------



## Mulrog (5. Juli 2008)

also iwe jetzt der unter macht bei platte bedarf das ist ninjaloot! hast du ihm ein ticket gegeben?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Severos (5. Juli 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch echt arg in letzter Zeit. Ich spiele selber Jäger aber ich bin kein Ninjalooter. Ich glaube einfach das die meisten Kinder Jäger spielen weil Pfeil und Bogen für Kinder einfach anziehende Wirkungen haben. Und da diese 12jährigen Kids nicht wissen welche Stats sie brauchen, würfeln sie bei allem mit.
> 
> Aber nicht nur die Jäger. Hatte letztes im Kloster einen Schurken dabei der die Schultern mit Int einfach "geil" und stark findet. oO
> 
> Das kanns ja nicht sein.



Völliger schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach..
Warum immer alles auf Kinder schieben?
Glaub mir , es sind eher die älteren Leute, die sich wie "gimps" verhalten ingame und nicht richtig zocken können, aber das steht hier nicht zur Debatte.
Und dieses ganze Phänomen von wegen Hunteritem !!!neeeed... das sind grobe Ausnahmefälle, wovon ich zwar auch nichts halte, aber ich finde die Klasse der Jäger wird ziemlich in den Dreck gezogen..
Das man dann wieder son mimimi Thread aufmachen muss um dann so antworten zu bekommen wie: "ja klar, typisch hunter, alles kiddies"..
Wens gefällt, bitte, aber naja durch diesen Thread und nur weil man manche dumme Mitspieler hat, muss man nicht gleich zu sonem Schwachsinn einen aufmachen, sry.
MfG Sev


----------



## Thorat (5. Juli 2008)

Scheisse, ich spiel 'nen Hunter, jetzt würfel ich automatisch auf alles mit!!
Pass einfach mal auf was du sagst, und werf nicht immer gleich alle in den Gleichen Topf!

MfG
PS:

mimimi ich hasse alle die wegen so 'ner Kleinigkeit gleich nen Whinefred eröffnen müssen! mimimi Postet eure Meinung dazu mimimi!


----------



## Odis74 (5. Juli 2008)

Nicht immer auf die Klassen rumhacken. Es liegt immer an dem Spieler der hinter dem Char sitzt.
Am besten sieht man es wenn man zwei chars mit ziemlich gleicher Ausstattung nimmt und damit in eine Ini geht. Da trennt sich dann die Spreu vom Weizen.


In dem Sinne

Grüße


----------



## alexaner666 (5. Juli 2008)

> mimimi ^^ ... ne sry is schon scheiße wenn die ganzen hunter keine ahnung haben was sie denn brauchen -.- das gilt aber für aaaallleee klassen ... was will n krieger mit stoff -.-


Warst du schon mal im Alteractal?Da ist es ganz schön kalt!
Deswegen braucht auch ein Krieger immer ein bisschen warmen Stoff, damit ihm nicht kalt wird.


----------



## böseee (5. Juli 2008)

Lemmerer schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch echt arg in letzter Zeit. Ich spiele selber Jäger aber ich bin kein Ninjalooter. Ich glaube einfach das die meisten Kinder Jäger spielen weil Pfeil und Bogen für Kinder einfach anziehende Wirkungen haben. Und da diese 12jährigen Kids nicht wissen welche Stats sie brauchen, würfeln sie bei allem mit.


sei ruhig! ich bin auch 13 und spiele pala ich wette du spiels druide damit du nen hauch von chance im duell gegen irgendjemand hast


----------



## Itarus (5. Juli 2008)

Jäger würfeln nicht auf alles Bedarf, jedenfalls ich nicht!

Ich mache nur Bedarf, wenn es 
a) Schwere Rüssi ist
b) Die richtigen Stats hat: Beweglichkeit, Ausdauer Intelligenz, Angriffskraft, usw
c) Es kein anderer wirklich dringender als ich braucht

MfG Itarus


----------



## Reraiser (5. Juli 2008)

Also ich glaub auch nicht dass es nur Jäger sind die auf alles Bedarf würfeln. Es gibt genug andere Klassen die das ebenso machen. Und nein ich spiele keinen Jäger.

Und auf Seite 2 oder 3 stand was von wegen der Tank würfelt auf alles Bedarf um seine Repkosten zu decken. Ist der balla balla? Wenn er alles kriegt und die anderen nichts was hat dann der Rest davon? Richtisch, nichts. Sowas braucht keiner, weder in Inis noch in Raids (da schon 5 mal net).

Und ja man kann auch als Fury Maintank spielen über Dmg. Aber dann auch nur wenn die Inze 5 oder mehr Lvl als das eigene ist. Ausgehen von nem 70er. Ich mach das hin und wieder mal wenn grad Not am Mann ist für kleinere bzw für Twinks von Bekannten.

Für die Verteilung beim Loot ist es doch recht einfach. Im Normalfall würfelt man auf das was zu einem passt, eine Verbesserung des Equipt bring und als was man gedacht ist. 

Wenn n Tank auf n zum Bleistift Offring würfelt dann krieg ich n Anfall. Und wenn dann die Argumentation kommt er brauchts fürs Off-Equip dann wird er gekickt oder ich hau ab. Andersrum das gleiche beim wenn der Off-Tank auf Tank Zeugs würfelt mit der Argumentation bliblablub

Kurz zum Thema Ninjaloot: Lt. der Blizz Homepage wird dem nicht nachgegangen wenn einer Ninjalooter spielt. Wenn er es erwüfelt hat ers und aus. Den würd ich noch net mal auf Igno setzen. Ich würd mir den Namen seperat aufschreiben und in die Freundesliste nehmen. Wenn der on kommt und nach ner Gruppe sucht würd ich halt gleich entweder /1 oder /2 schreiben dass dies ein Ninjalooter ist. Wenn er mich lang beleidigt und blöde anmacht dann meld ichs einfach nen GM und fertisch. Der GM wird einem dann wohl sagen dass man den auf die Igno setzen soll. Was noch recht lustig ist: Wenn man bei youtube nach "Ninjalooter" oder "Ninja Loot" sucht findet man ja n Haufen Videos. Lustigerweise hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Hunter auf einem dieser Filmchen gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Und nochmal zur Erinnerung ich spiele keinen Hunter.

Bis jetzt hatte ich das Glück noch nie auf so einen gestoßen zu sein.


----------



## Tehodar (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hab en 70 Hunter ich mach auf schwere rüssi und machmal auf leder bedarf aber nur wenn wir keinen schurken oder dudu in der grp haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thirraxo (5. Juli 2008)

ich spiele auch nen 70er jäger...
damals noch zu 60er zeiten, als ich noch keine raidgilde hatte, bin ich jeden tag mehrmals nach scholomance, in der hoffnung, dass der bogen droppt. einestages droppt er auch endlich. ich war mir total siegessicher, da keine andere klasse den bogen tragen könnte (abgesehen vom tank, der einen besseren hatte).... naja jedenfalls würfel ich bedarf und der mage auch, er gewinnt. nachdem ich fragte, was das soll, bekam ich als antwort "das war mein letzter skillpunkt für zauberkunst"
den bogen sah ich bis heute nicht mehr droppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unaton (5. Juli 2008)

Es ist traurig, aber wahr, es gibt so wenig geskillte Hunter.
Ich selbst kenne jetzt nur ein bis zwei gute Hunter, den Rest kannst du in die Tonne kloppen. Die hässliche dicken Tauren Gimps fühlen sich dann bei Gruul richtig stark, wenn sie mit ihrem S1/S2 versuchen Schaden zu machen. GZ zu Platz 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der besagten Hunter, hat damals mit seinem Blau/Epischen PvE Zeugs doppelt so viel Schaden gefahren als andere Hunter


----------



## Olynth (5. Juli 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Oo...
> Muss das heissen, dass alle Jäger so sind?? Alle Jäger auf Spelldamage-sachen Bedarf würfeln und Platte an einem Pala wegschnappen?? Es sind kaum alle Jäger so. Ich persönlich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass dieser Hunter neu angefangen hat, und dies sein erster Char ist. Ihr wisst genau, dass nicht alle Jäger das Selbe machen. Klar.. Einige würfeln Bedarf auf Sachen, die für eine andere Klasse besser wäre, oder die man selbst nicht anlegen kann. Nicht nur Hunter sind so... Besonders in Low-Level-Inis wird oft Bedarf gewürfelt, obwohl man es nicht gebrauchen kann... Findet euch damit ab. Es sind alles neue Spieler, wie ihr das auch einmal wart. Ich muss alleine schon über die Dummheit der Menschen nachdenken, die meinen, nur JEMAND macht etwas schlimmes, obwohl jemand anderes dies auch tun würde. Immer diese verfluchten Vorurteile!
> 
> 
> ...



Tempel ist eine 45-55Instanz, falls du schon länger spielst weißt du das man mit dem level früher fast ausgelevelt war.
Wann sollen die leute Spielen lernen?? Etwa auf dem Endlevel......

Außerdem kann man Prima sein char schon bereits aber 20gut spielen, verständnis vorrausgesetzt wär dieses nicht besitzt ist nicht 70er Instanzen fähig(heroic und raids) und Hunter ist bei weitem keine Klasse die schwer zu lernen ist.


----------



## BimmBamm (5. Juli 2008)

Hishabye schrieb:


> Ich will mal 2 weitere Beispiele aufführen, wie man seine Klasse nicht beherrschen kann (trotz vielen Infos im Internet usw)
> 
> Es gibt auch so lustige Leute wie z.B. einen Moonkin-Druiden. Wir hatten letztens einen in Bollwerk dabei.
> Uns fiel es leider Gottes auf das er sogar im Kampf schon OOM ging...was uns wieder der Spitzname OOMkin
> einfiel...



Wir waren beim Jäger...



> Als ich mir seine Ausrüstung angesehn habe, war mir klar wieso: er hatte teilweise Ausrüstung an mit Stärke und Beweglichkeit drauf.
> Ich fragte ihn, warum er sowas an hat. Da kam als Antwort: Ja die anderen Sachen hab ich noch auf der Bank.
> Also wirklich, wenn ich weiss, dass ich gleich in eine Instanz gehe, dann geh ich mich noch mal umziehen.
> Ich gehe ja auch nicht ins Schwimmbecken mit Jeans und Pulli oO
> Zudem hatte andauernd Aggro und stand immer VOR dem Tank und nicht wie sich das gehört hinten -_-



Wenn ein Moonkin trotz unpassender Ausrüstung mehr Aggro zieht als euer Tank, dann gibt es wohl nur ein paar Möglichkeiten:

a) Euer Tank taugt nix
b) der Moonkin ist so überequipt, daß er lieber ein paar Sachen auszieht - und leider immer noch Aggro bekommt, weil er halt immer noch besseres Equip (oder bessere Leistung als euer Tank) hat
c) er ist auf dem falschen Mob

Kurz zum "Aggro-ziehen-und-halten"; vor allen Dingen auf das Topic "Jäger" bezogen:

a) "totstellen" lässt keinesfalls den Mob wild umherlaufen und auf den Heiler / Mage gehen. Wer "Omen" hat, kann nachvollziehen, daß der Mob immer auf den nächstbesten in der Aggro-Liste geht - und das ist normalerweise der Tank! Dank "Omen" sollte die Mär von totstellenden Jägern und wild in der Gruppe um sich schlagenden Gegnern längst ad absurdum geführt sein! Tanks tanken nicht umsonst nach der Regel "Wer Aggro zieht, der kann sie behalten!" 

Bin ich Tank und im TS mit dem Jäger, sehe ich, wann der Aggro zieht - und rate zu "totstellen". Ratet mal, zu wem der Mob zurückläuft? Als Jäger muß mir (Omen!) niemand sagen, wann ich mich "totstellen" muß. Klappt seltsamer Weise immer (sogar bei Eisfallen - bevor der Tank die anhaut, bin ich "tot", damit der Panzer sofort die Aggro hat - und merkwürdigerweise geht er auch immer auf den los und nicht auf den Heiler, obwohl ich schon lange auf dem Boden liege). 

"Totstellen" ist nur Aggro-Reset des Jägers (wenn es denn klappt); nicht aber Zufalls-Aggro! Geht der Mob auf den Mage zu, hat entweder der Tank Mist gebaut, denn sonst hätte kein DD die Aggro oder der Mage hat nicht das "Focus-Fire" im Blickfeld gehabt. Geht der Mob auf den Heiler, hat der Tank nicht genügend Aggro auf den Sekundär-Zielen aufgebaut, denn sonst würde der Mob den Tank statt den Heiler anvisieren (ich bin neben dem Jäger auch Def-Krieger; deshalb weiß ich, wann ich Scheiße gebaut habe). 

Ich störe ungern eure Vorurteilswelt, aber nach ungefähr tausend Tests mit dem MT und MH meiner Gilde gibt es kaum noch einen Zweifel: Der totstellende Jäger ist nicht an einem Wipe Schuld! Gerade Krieger sind eine echtes Aggro-Problem: Wenn er (meist mit Schußwaffe) pullt, hat er so gut wie 0 (in Worten: Null) Aggro aufgebaut. Jedes Ziel, welches vor dem ersten Schlag des Kriegers Schaden bekommt, landet nicht beim Krieger, sondern beim DD - und jeder Heiler, der frühzeitig HoTs oder Totems aufbaut - bekommt die Aggro (ich sag's nochmal: Omen). Krieger haben keine Weihe; deshalb darf jeder Schaden nur auf dem "Totenkopf" landen - sonst habt ihr das Problem. Wenn das Viech vom Jäger nach "totstellen" auf euch zu läuft, habt ihr mehr Aggro als der Tank - wenn das der Heiler ist, hat der Tank mal richtig Müll gebaut.

b) die Mär der Eisfallen
Eisfallen sind kein "Schaf". Eisfallen sind alles andere als zuverlässig. Ich habe schon Inis mit zwei Jägern erlebt, in denen Mobs zwei nachfolgenden Eisfallen widerstanden (nix immun, sondern widerstanden) haben. Eisfallen halten im Höchstfall 20 Sekunden, haben aber einen CD von 30 (hallo? merken!) Seks! Bei uns im TS hört sich die Absprache zwischen Tank und Jäger immer so an: "Falle liegt!" <Tank wartet 15 Sekunden> "Schild fliegt!". Das gibt mir genügend Zeit, sofort nach Einfrieren des Gegners die Falle nachzulegen - oder meinen Tank sofort über fehlgeschlagenen CC zu informieren. Der Chat ist kein geeignetes Mittel zur Koordination - dazu braucht es TS. Je unmittelbarer die Kommunikation, desto besser. Ich habe Hero-Rnds selbst in SL oder ZH erlebt, da brauchte ich das nicht - aber meine Mitspieler spielten auch weit über das normale Maß hinaus (Gruß an die "Senseless"- und "Auge des Sturms"-Leute - die führen nicht ohne Grund die Gilden-Listen meines Realmpools an. Erstaunlicherweise erwiesen sie sich nicht als überheblich, sondern überaus freundlich. Mein Krieger profititert immer noch von den Makro-Tips). Das Schild des Paladins ist ab einem gewissen Niveau des Tanks übrigens durchaus ein Problem: Wird Weihe zu früh gezündet, hat der Jäger meist keine Möglichkeit mehr, die Aggro früh genug vom Tank herunterzuziehen - allerdings kann auf dem Equipstand jeder Pala sowie der passende Heiler den zusätzlichen Gegner verkraften.

Nur ein Beispiel aus eigener Erfahrung (sowohl als Jäger als auch als Def-Krieger):

Krieger aka die Aggro-Falle
Der Paladin schmeißt seinen Schild und zündet Weihe. Beides zieht Aggro und bindet den Gegner ziemlich derbe an den Pala. Der Krieger hingegen schießt (oder schmeißt seine Waffe) auf genau einen Gegner. Zwar rennt alles auf den Krieger zu, allerdings würde jeder Schuß eines Mages oder Jägers sofort die Aggro des Gegners auf sich ziehen. Selbst der "Donnerknall" (wirkt eh nur auf maximal 4 Feinde) bindet die Gegner nicht an den Krieger. Er muß jeden Mob mindestens einmal beharken - und bis dahin sollte kein DD auch nur einen Schuß abgegeben haben und kein Heiler sollte mehr als bedingt nötig in Erscheinung getreten sein. Es braucht vor allen Dingen _Zeit_, bis die nötige Aggro aufgebaut ist. Nun ballert ein Jäger auf ein Sekundär-Target, welches eigentlich gleich auf den Heiler losgehen würde, weil der Tank eben keinen Schlag auf dieses Ziel gesetzt hat. Der Mob geht auf den Jäger los, der stellt sich tot, es geht weiter zum Heiler. Den Rest dürft ihr euch ausmalen.
Wer ist allerdings Schuld? Der Jäger hat das falsche Ziel gehabt. Dennoch hat der Tank nicht genügend Aggro aufgebaut. Eventuell hat sogar der Heiler zu früh die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich gezogen. Wenn der Jäger sich totstellt und der Mob nicht auf den Krieger-Tank zurückgeht, sondern auf den Heiler, hat meist der Tank Mist gebaut! Geht der Mob allerdings auf den Mage, so kann man mit Sicherheit (und dank Omen) sagen, daß dieser ebenfalls auf dem falschen Mob war. 
Das ist keine Entschuldigung für die DDs. Wer auf das korrekt angezeichnete Maintarget ballert und gleichzeitig ein Auge auf "Omen" hat, wird kaum in die beschriebende Situation kommen - wenn der Mob stiften und auf den Heiler geht, ist einfach der Tank unfähig. Geht der Mob auf den DD - egal, ob sich der Jäger "totgestellt" hat oder nicht - ist es eure Schuld! 

Bimmbamm


----------



## pk2 (5. Juli 2008)

Nicht nur Jäger sind so... Mein 38er hat zwar auch jetzt diesen einen Dolch. Ich wurde gezogen und hab eben alles bekommen xD


----------



## ShadowOfTheMoon (5. Juli 2008)

warum bitte steckst du alle Jäger in eine Schublade. Und wen ich nen Thread machen würde für jeden, der mir was wegwürfelt, z.B. ein Mage der Bedarf auf schwere Rüsti macht oder ein Pala auf stoff, hätte ich schon über ne millionen beiträge. Und es gibt noch mehr klassen die das machen, das kommt alles auf die art mensch an die dahiunter steckt, ich spiele auch hunter und würfle immer nur auf etwas das ich gebrauchen kann, also mecker nicht rum und diskutier das mit denen. Ausserdem wenn du über eine andere Klasse meckerst fang ich mal mit meinen Anti-Pala sprüchen an, z.B. die feigen schweine mit ihren dummen 'Angstblasen' O.o
Mfg


----------



## Trojaan (5. Juli 2008)

Mich persönlich würde es mal interessieren wie dieser pöse Hunter dazu gekommen ist auf "dein" Item zu würfeln?
Habt ihr euch überhaupt ( die Grp ) darüber geeinigt ..wer...für was...würfelt, oder seit ihr nur mal soeben in den Dungi um die Ecke gegangen....im schnelldurchgang sozusagen.
Die allgemein gängige Praxis, es meldet nur der Bedarf an, der das Item für seine Klasse auch gebrauchen kann ist zwar üblich, doch schütz es dich nicht vor gierigen Mitspielern.
Für das nächste mal würde ich dir also empfehlen das vor dem Betreten einer Ini oder Dungis mit allen beteiligten kurz Spielern abzuklären. Das mag zwar manchmal etwas albern wirken, zeigt aber den Leuten mit einem nervösen Zeigefinger an das man beim Würfeln beaobachtet wird. 
Eigentlich weißt du das aber auch...oder ;-)
Ansonsten ist es manchmal auch sehr hilfreich, wenn man sich mit dem üblen "Falschwürfler" mal kurz unterhält und ihn fragt ob er wirklich das Item haben wollte und wozu, wenn es für seine Klasse doch gar nicht tragbar ist. Es kommt sehr häufig vor, das zuerst auf Bedarf gewürfelt wird...ohne den Überblick zu haben ob das Item überhaupt sinnvoll für mich ist.
Aber auch das weißt du bestimmt schon als erfahrener Guppenspieler.
Sollte wirklich mal im Eifer des Geschehens ... das Item in flasche Hände gelangen...ja auch das gibt es...kann ich dir nur ans Herz legen... rede mit den Leuten.
Oft zeigt sich wirklich ein Versehen auf....und dann kann man das immer noch regeln. Ein nettes...höfliches Ticket an einem GM...mit kurzer Situationsbeschreibung ....und ein, zwei Tage später hast du dann dein dir zustehendes Traumteil. Wer diese Ticket am besten Schreiben sollte weißt du ja sicherlich auch...genau....der pöse Falschwürfler.
Sollte dir selbst einmal so ein Faux Pas passieren, sehe ich allerdings etwas schwarz....bei dem höflichen Ticket solltest du dann lieber noch etwas üben.
Ich hasse Jäger....und überhaupt alle... die keine Ahnung haben...solltest du tunlichst vermeiden.
Das kommt weder beim GM....noch  hier im Forum gut an.
Aber sicherlich hattest du gerade einen schlechten Tag....na und so ein tolles Item kann einen schon mal die Sinne vernebeln.


----------



## Jarbur (5. Juli 2008)

Och..ich war mal mit einem in einer Instanz (Klasse weiss ich nich mehr) der hat auch auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt. Begründung: "ICH BIN VERZAUBERER"


----------



## Mosur (5. Juli 2008)

ich habe mit meinem Jäger noch nicht einmla auf sachen gewürfelt die nicht für jäger sind O.o ihr habt wahrscheinlich immer die typischen n811-PeWpEwLaSeRgUn kiddys inner gruppe ...gz dazu wenn ihr mit rdm grps irgendwo hingeht ihr pfeifen Oo selber schuld


/close this fuckin' mimimi thead


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse Jäger genau deshalb, weil sich hinter ihnen meist ein WannabeIMBAr0xxOor steckt, der im PvP rumgimp und MP5 sockel sammelt -.-


----------



## Hishabye (5. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir waren beim Jäger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lieber Dingsbammsbumms...

klar waren wir beim Jäger, aber ich wollte hier mal verdeutlichen dass es noch andere Klasseb bzw. Spieler gibt die FEHLER machen nicht nur JÄGER...man sollte immer von mehreren Sachen betrachten

und zweitens unser Tank KANN tanken und weiss was zu tun ist.
Er hat die passende Skillung und EQ und weiss seine Klasse beherrschen...
Er muss auch andauernd eingreifen, wenn ich als Heiler aggro hab und die anderen DDs
es nicht kümmert und feuchtfröhlich weiter auf die Mobs einhauen...
Und dann große Augen beim wipe...
Der Tank und ich legen sehr großen Wert auf unsere Ausrüstung oder was glaubst du weswegen wir in die Inis gehn?
Aus Spass am Wipen und Rep-Kosten? oO


----------



## Neotrion (5. Juli 2008)

warscheinlich kommt es so...

Alle die neu beginnen mit WoW, die bekommen Tipps von den anderen, sie sollen sich einen Jäger machen, der sei easy zum Questen, leveln etc.
Dann gibts ganz schlimme fälle... Die cheken erst mit 20< das man ein Pet haben... Und von den stats auf der rüstung, müssen wir gar nicht erst anfangen zu reden.

(Meine Theorie)


----------



## Scremo (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich kann mich nicht oftgenug wieder holen all meine ganzen hunterkolegen sind newbs die das spiel nicht verstehen xDD

bis auf ein paar ausnahmen etwa 10% aller hunter können spielen .. hinter der bildschirm der anderen 90% sitzen entweder haustiere die es durch reinen ZUFALL geschaft haben sich mit ihren patschepfoten einen (auserechnet einen jäger) char zu erstellen und den dan nach 3 jahren auch noch auf 70 zu bekommen xDDD

aber vor nem jahr oder so wo ich mal wieder dampfkammer war: ich als jäger freu mich natürlich das die hunter d3 droppen .. JUHU schrei ich endlich nach 44 runns droppt der mist ! .. hexer bedarf .. rumms entzaubert ... .. : was soll das ????  ja .. ich brauch verzauber skill ... WTF??..-.- /igno..


----------



## Albra (5. Juli 2008)

easy to play, hard to master
leider interessieren sich die meisten nur für den teil vor dem komma
und wenn ihr unzufrieden seid dann macht ne pause und erklärt der gruppe was von wem erwartet wird oder schmeißt das schwarze schaf raus instanzen kann man mit etwas konzentration auch unterbesetzt machen


----------



## meronizzor (5. Juli 2008)

Frêdo/Diegos schrieb:


> Von Shapalin
> 
> hmm.. schurken ja. hexer sowieso. aber magier zumindest unsere stehen gegen die jäger nich gut aus
> 
> ...



also ganz ehrlich, dann haben eure hunter, schurken und hexxer kein plan, wie man richtig schaden macht.
im endcontent sind schurken und BM hunter die krassesten DD, gefolgt von hexxern. da kommt kein mage mehr mit.
viele naps "vergessen" auch ganz gern mal die hunter pets miteinzurechen. dann ist klar, dass die hunter weiter unten stehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

idioten gibts leider überall, aber es scheint das viele sich für einen hunter entschieden haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brokkrder aka Asuryan (5. Juli 2008)

Seite 4 hab' ich aufgehört zu lesen. x) Nicht auszuhalten. :/

Erstmal heißt die Klasse Jäger, ok?

Und dann hab' ich irgendwo mal gelesen das Schurken ja so toll sind. ^ ^ Ich seh' selten Schurken die weit oben sind, meist sind es Hexer (hab' selber einen q: ) und mit meinem Jäger war ich auch meistens ganz oben. o_o Aber das lag eher daran das die anderen Leute nicht so.. ja ka was die mit ihrer Klasse machen. Manche können's einfach nicht so gut. Sag' ich manche? Viele. Aber mich deswegen beschweren? Nö. ^- ^ Ist halt so.

Es gibt viele Leute die ihre Klasse nicht spielen können, Jäger werden nur immer gerne so herausgehoben. Ein Jäger kann so nützlich sein. 2 Eisfallen auf einmal, maximal 3 (Überlebensjäger dann aber ;> ) Wer kann schon soviel Gruppenkontrolle. q: Seit ich meinen Hexenmeister auf 70 hab' und meinen Krieger auch noch, kommt mein Jäger leider viel zu kurz, aber die anderen Klassen machen halt mehr Spaß. :s

so long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: @ Poster über mir: Deine "BM" kannst du vergessen. ;> Braucht keiner! Wahre Jäger sind Überleben geskillt oder Treffsicherheit. x) | Meine Meinung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (5. Juli 2008)

So mir ist die Lösung eingefallen.Blizz sollte ganz einfach die Hunter mit den nächsten patch wegpatchen.Die Hunter können dann ja zu AoC oder HdRO wechseln.Dann gibts auch keine Probleme mehr..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (5. Juli 2008)

Was ich damit sagen will.Das ist eben eine Sache die sich nicht ändern wird .Blizz wird nie eine Klasse aus dem Spiel nehmen weil sich ein paar Leute darüber beschweren. Und es liegt ja auch nicht  an der KLasse sondern an den Spielern wenns keine Jäger mehr gibt spielen die alle nen Schurken oder so und dann sind die Schurken die Blöden^^.Denn die Klasse des Jägers ist meiner Meinung nach mit die intressanteste DDklasse


----------



## Korbî (5. Juli 2008)

killahunter schrieb:


> Oo...
> Muss das heissen, dass alle Jäger so sind?? Alle Jäger auf Spelldamage-sachen Bedarf würfeln und Platte an einem Pala wegschnappen?? Es sind kaum alle Jäger so. Ich persönlich kann es mir nur so erklären, dass dieser Hunter neu angefangen hat, und dies sein erster Char ist. Ihr wisst genau, dass nicht alle Jäger das Selbe machen. Klar.. Einige würfeln Bedarf auf Sachen, die für eine andere Klasse besser wäre, oder die man selbst nicht anlegen kann. Nicht nur Hunter sind so... Besonders in Low-Level-Inis wird oft Bedarf gewürfelt, obwohl man es nicht gebrauchen kann... Findet euch damit ab. Es sind alles neue Spieler, wie ihr das auch einmal wart. Ich muss alleine schon über die Dummheit der Menschen nachdenken, die meinen, nur JEMAND macht etwas schlimmes, obwohl jemand anderes dies auch tun würde. Immer diese verfluchten Vorurteile!
> 
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## Mick1888 (5. Juli 2008)

So , bin auch Jäger ^^
@TE ...du verallgemeinerst da was.Du kannst nicht sagen " warum ich jäger so hasse " oder "alle jäger sind dumm und spielen scheiße "
Das wäre genauso wie "Alle Polen klauen " oder  "Alle Blondienen sind blöd"^^

Ich wette mit dir das trifft NICHT auf ALLE Jäger zu.
Jeder von uns verklickt sich z.b. mal und erzeugt so nen whipe ^^
Bei mir ist das erst einmal (oder vllt zweimal) passiert ... aber wie oft musste ich schon sterben weil der Tank oder Healer gerade zum Beispiel vom Fernseher abgelenkt war-.-^^
Will damit nicht sagen das ich hier der beste Jäger von ganz WoW bin...nein... ich bin sogar nochmehr oder weniger anfänger...bin erst seit ca ner Woche 70,also noch recht unerfahren.


Moral von der geschicht :
Noob zocker gibts über all in jeder Klasse/Rasse^^


----------



## Tidoc (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> prinzipiell ist der Hunter nutzlos so wie ihn die meisten spielen zumindst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Dumme Leute sind nutzlos und dazu kann man dich auch zählen mit dem Kommentar


----------



## Tarnhamster (5. Juli 2008)

XerXisB schrieb:


> ... was will n krieger mit stoff -.-




Na Ausgehuniform. Weißt du eigentlich wie schwer so 'ne Plattenrüstung ist? Da kommste ganz schön ins schutzen....


----------



## Sammies (5. Juli 2008)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Na Ausgehuniform. Weißt du eigentlich wie schwer so 'ne Plattenrüstung ist? Da kommste ganz schön ins schutzen....


ROFL xDDD Made my Day 
Ihr könnt nicht immer alle über einen Kamm ziehen.....Es Gibt auch Tanks die einen Mage nach Wasser fragen.........
Ich meine es hält sich so die Waage und das in jeder Klasse


----------



## Veilchen (5. Juli 2008)

CRUSH111 schrieb:


> So mir ist die Lösung eingefallen.Blizz sollte ganz einfach die Hunter mit den nächsten patch wegpatchen.Die Hunter können dann ja zu AoC oder HdRO wechseln.Dann gibts auch keine Probleme mehr.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





das war jetzte mal widda super-mega unnötig -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


<--Hunter

*Punkt* 1: Jäger sind nicht nutzlos. Keine Klasse ist nutzlos. 
*Punkt* 2: Nicht nur die Jäger sind ninjalooter.  Es gibt auch def-tanks wo brust und hose stoff haben *plemplem*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Punkt* 3: JEDER DER HIER IRGENDWAS BE********* ÜBER JÄGER SAGT WEGEN NINJALOOTER, DER HAT KEINE AHNUNG!
*Punkt* 4: Selbst ich habe 1-2 mal ohne Grund Platte odda heal-stoff gelootet. oder während einem kampf in der ini das lootfenster für alle geöffnet un sie damit gestört. ich hab ärger bekommen. und dann war schluss. weil ich was dabei gelernt hatte.


danke....lg veilchen
Für alle: STOPP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Looter !!!!


----------



## Gulliver (5. Juli 2008)

pfff..... ich hab nen hunter von der ersten stunde ab und mag mag keine Pala´s weil mir mal einer in Scholo den Antiken Knochenbogen weggewürfelt hat....
und trotzdem hab ich lernen muessen das es genug spieler gibt die wissen was sie machen
fazit, ich mag sie doch, besonders mit meinem hexer in der arena....


----------



## Philipp23 (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist nicht nur bei jägern so. Das ist im prinzip beim druiden paladin genau so. Pala hmmm ich könnt ja mal auf heal gehn " Bedarf " Od. hmmmm ich könnt ja mal tank od. vergelter machen^^ Dudu auch eine klasse was auf alles bedarf hatt. Boomkin, dmg, bzw tank. Damit muss man einfach leben in wow.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Juli 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> Das ist nicht nur bei jägern so. Das ist im prinzip beim druiden paladin genau so. Pala hmmm ich könnt ja mal auf heal gehn " Bedarf " Od. hmmmm ich könnt ja mal tank od. vergelter machen^^ Dudu auch eine klasse was auf alles bedarf hatt. Boomkin, dmg, bzw tank. Damit muss man einfach leben in wow.



Darum geht es nicht! Die Person, die du quotest hat sich darüber aufgeregt, dass ein Jäger auf ein Plattenteil gewürfelt hat obwohl er KEINE Platte tragen kann. Die sache mit den 10 verschiedenen Sets ist nochmal eine ganz andere, wobei ich das legitimer finde als jmd der auf etwas würfelt obwohl er es nichtmal anlegen KANN!


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele selber einen Jäger. Ich habe AUCH schon auf das eine oder andere Item BEDARF gewürfelt. Wer mich und/oder meinen Druiden auf THRALL kennt, oder mit mir schon mal unterwegs war, der weiß: ich frage IMMER im Chat, ob das OK geht, wenn etwas dropt, das für mich eine "Verbesserung" darstellt. Meist' geht das auch gut, mit einer solchen Absprache, aber...

Aber wißt ihr was lustig ist? - Wenn sich ein Hexer oder Priester (sry, aber das sind nunmal die Klassen, die Schneiderei+Verzauberkunst am häufigsten ihre Berufe nennen) Items (mit "Bedarf!") erwürfeln, die eines der anderen 4 Mitglieder hätte brauchen können, und auf die Frage des "WARUM?", man zu lesen bekommt:

"Ih bauch' dringent die grossen Prismaspliter!"

(Dann hört man nurnoch ein "zzzzzzzzhhhh - DING!" und darf einem zerschossenen Item nachweinen (!)

DAS sind dann "liebe Leute", die ich liebendgern SOFORT einstampfen würde, ihr Hab-und-Gut verkaufen und den Erlös an's Waisenhaus in Sturmwind verschenken würde. *grml*

Und das wird (trotz "Brechung der Leere"-Formel für Verzauberer) in letzter Zeit immer schlimmer.

MfG


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Aber wißt ihr was lustig ist? - Wenn sich ein Hexer oder Priester (sry, aber das sind nunmal die Klassen, die Schneiderei+Verzauberkunst am häufigsten ihre Berufe nennen) Items (mit "Bedarf!") erwürfeln, die eines der anderen 4 Mitglieder hätte brauchen können, und auf die Frage des "WARUM?", man zu lesen bekommt:
> 
> "Ih bauch' dringent die grossen Prismaspliter!"



sofort kick und Ignore...sowas geht garnicht...

Aber da hab ich auch schonmal einen Krieger erlebt, der sowas gemacht hat...


----------



## Brubanani (5. Juli 2008)

ähh wer nimmt schon jäger mit ine instanz was können die ? ^^


----------



## bluewhiteangel (5. Juli 2008)

Och nö. Schon wieder son Fred, wo man sieht, wie wenig sich Leute in andere Leute hineinverstzen können *unschuldig guck*
Ich hab so viele Seiten hier überschlagen und möcht trotzdem meinen Senf dazugeben =)
Mir hat man mal Healeq von meinem heal Dud Twink weggewürfelt (Main is Hunter... Und ich denke ich kann meine Klasse ganz gut spielen).Auch wenn ich vorher gesagt hatte: "Liebe Hunter, bitte nicht auf alles was Leder ist würflen, ich könnte es auch gebrauchen".Es trat der Fall ein, den ich befürchtet hatte-und mein EQ war futsch. Dieser nette Hunter wollte mir erzählen, dass +Int und +heal Dmg macht, dazu meinte er noch, dass Leder nur für ihn sei. 
Hm! Komischerweise hat ihm der Rest der Gruppe beigepflichtet und ich hab einfach nur die Grp geleavt und die auf ignore gesetzt. Nur der wsper vor dem Wegwürfeln "du, wir spielen alle erstn paar Wochen und verbesser und doch nicht ständig wir könnens doch nicht" hat mich zum Überlegen gebracht, wies war, als ich noch mit meinem ersten Char durchs N811en Startgebiet gegimpt bin und auf lvl 30 immernoch graue Schuhe für Lvl 8 hatte -.-^^ (aber ich finde, man kann sich auch mal was von erfahrenen Spielern was sagen lassen... Und nich stur seinen eigenen Kopf durchsetzen)
Vielleicht ist Flamen nicht das richtige Mittel, um solchen Neulingen klarzumachen, dass sowas nicht geht... Aber wenn man erfahren ist, übersieht man gerne, dass Anfänger noch nicht den nötigen Überblick über die eigene und über fremde Klassen haben. 
Ich denke, es liegt einfach daran, dass Hunter so herausstechen, weil sie viel von Anfängern gespielt werden, weils viele Hunter gibt und weil mit sonem Pet... da kann man schon viel falsch machen-.- Können Wls übrigens auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Brokkrder blubb...: Für mich persönlich ist der BM mein Favorit. Es gibt so viel im Hunterforum über die verschiedenen Skillungen... da is für jeden was dabei denk ich, JEDE Skillung hat seine Vor- und Nachteile und keine ist unnütz, vielleicht nur nützlicher oder unnützliche rin manchen Situationen.

@ all: Über ne PM zu dem Thema würd ich mich freuen... So langs nich in Flame endet. Was hier beim Großteil der Fall ist-.-

Edit: @ dem Poster über mir: Lesen bildet!


----------



## Veilchen (5. Juli 2008)

Brubanani schrieb:


> ähh wer nimmt schon jäger mit ine instanz was können die ? ^^



äh hallo??? die machen dmg ohne ende abba hey.... -.-

was spielst den du für ne klasse brubanani?


----------



## Viorel (5. Juli 2008)

Scheiß thread, scheiß Inhalt, sry ist aber so. Was soll das Ganze? Und das sogar in eimen Thread. Geh in wow forum und flame da weiter rum nur wegen nen lvl<60 char.... wayne ey???? wayne?


----------



## Flathoof (5. Juli 2008)

Das liegt daran das einfach sauviele Leute Hunter/Schurke/Mage zocken. Umso höher ist halt auch die Anzahl an idioten die dabei sind. Unsere Hunter wissen genau was Sie brauchen und welches Item anderen mehr nützt. Gerade in Raidinstanzen muss nen Einheitliches Equiplvl vorhanden sein sonst nützt das nix.


----------



## lukss (5. Juli 2008)

Brubanani schrieb:


> ähh wer nimmt schon jäger mit ine instanz was können die ? ^^


eisfalle legen mit irreführung pullen?


----------



## Pimpler (5. Juli 2008)

gut das passiert aber nciht nur jäger 
ich bin pala hab mich in nem kara rnd run über die heil ände gefreut ich akmch bedarf und der krieger auch.....
GZ dem krieger


----------



## Zoidee (5. Juli 2008)

nochmal reingehen und die platte holen


----------



## lukss (5. Juli 2008)

vielleicht wurde der TE füher immer von jäger gengankt und hat jetzt ein trauma xD


----------



## Dragaron (5. Juli 2008)

Ich denke auch, dass es eher am Spieler als am Jäger liegt.
Doch ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum es nicht so wie mit den Rezepten für die Berufe läuft. Wenn was dropped, was bop ist sollten nur die würfeln dürfen, die es tragen können.

mfg


----------



## yilmo (5. Juli 2008)

LEDER gürtel droppt auf den ich schon solange warte...und jäger macht bedarf obwohl sein derzeitiger besser ist...


----------



## c25xe (5. Juli 2008)

jaja ... mir (feral) hat mal nen mage einen umhang mit stam und agi weggewürfelt mit der Begründung "Der hatte mehr Rüstung" ...


----------



## Disgogugel (5. Juli 2008)

naja des is net nur bei jägern so, ich spiel selbst einen und kann ihn sehr gut spieln und außerdem machen hunter unendlich viel dmg, bzw sin in grps au immer sehr nützlich


----------



## Monyesak (5. Juli 2008)

jo...


----------



## Lezieras (5. Juli 2008)

ja- alle jäger sind so! ! ! deswegen werden die auch mitgenommen, weil die im bt sagen: heeee das bollwerk von azzinoth nehm ich, ich geb dir 10g maintank....


ich denke kurz nach und entscheide mich für die antwort: nein^^

jede andere klasse macht den selben mist. es gibt keine "am schlimmsten"


----------



## Der Germane (5. Juli 2008)

selbst jägern werden sachen weg gewürfelt

also darum 

/closed


----------



## Stonewhip (5. Juli 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es eher am Spieler als am Jäger liegt.
> Doch ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum es nicht so wie mit den Rezepten für die Berufe läuft. Wenn was dropped, was bop ist sollten nur die würfeln dürfen, die es tragen können.
> 
> mfg


Meinst Du die "maximal mögliche Rüstung" (also Krieger/Paladin: Platte. usw...) Wie willst Du es denn dann mit der "Abwärtskompatibilität" regeln?

Wie oft habe ich schon Heal-Druiden und Heal-Schamanen in Stoff und Jäger und Verstärker-Schamanen in Leder gesehen ?!? Sogar Krieger in Schwerer Rüstung sind nicht selten (teilweise sogar in Leder!). 

Nur die echten Gimp's würfeln auf Items, die sie nicht tragen können (weil es die Klasse nicht erlaubt).


----------



## Kasoki (5. Juli 2008)

sowas nennen wir bei uns einen Ninja ;P deswegen mach ich immer wenn ich eine gruppe leite PT weil so ein geringeres Risiko ist das irgendein "Ninja" gleich alle sachen bedarf macht und bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hunter Bedarf auf Robe lol 

Begründung: Ja die gibt doch Int + das brauchn hunter ja auch.


----------



## Sniggers (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu



Omg, weil ein Jäger dir was weggewürfelt hast findest du alle Hunter scheisse......weil du einmal so einen sinnlosen Thread geöffnet hast finde ich alle Thread-Ersteller scheisse....... Wo ist bei dir die Logik mann???


----------



## Pumajäger (5. Juli 2008)

Wenn man jetzt einen Rückschluss auf deine Person gibt die so was schreibt wie "Ich hasse alle Jäger" musst du aber auch nicht der hellste sein.

Wenn du alle in einen Topf schmeißt dann bist du genau so ein Kiddy wie der besagte Jäger. Das kann einfach bei jeder Klasse sein es kommt drauf an wer hinter dem Pc sizt.

Aber das muss man erst mal begreifen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiele auch Jäger und ich würfle wirklich nur wenn ich es brauche und wenn es auch so ausgemacht ist das alle würfeln dürfen.


----------



## BunnyBunny (5. Juli 2008)

Einer = Alle oder wie?
Nicht jeder ist so.


----------



## Dyrilon (5. Juli 2008)

nicht alle Jäger sind so. 
Nur diejenigen die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen und keine Ahnung haben needen auf alles.
Und das ist nicht nur bei Jägern so ^^
glaub ich hab das schon bei jeder Klasse erlebt


----------



## Keraketh (5. Juli 2008)

Die Probleme des Jägers sind folgende:

1) Er ist eine typische Fantasy Figur. Mit Pfeil und Bogen usw. Das macht ihn nunmal bei den jüngeren Spielern sehr beliebt.

2) Er ist einfach und schnell zu leveln, was dazu führt, dass sich viele en huntertwink hochziehen und sich eigendlich nie wirklich mit der Klasse befassen. 

3) Er ist sehr vielseitig und auch ziemlich mächtig. Er kann aus der Distanz mehrere Gegner angreifen, was aber auch dazu führen kann, dass cc's gebrochen oder trashpacks aus versehen gepullt werden.

4) Sein CC, die Eisfalle, ist relativ unsicher, d.h. kann unvorhergesehen brechen.

5) Die Schlüsselfigur des Jägers: sein Pet. Weiß der Jäger nicht sein Pet richtig einzusetzen, ist Chaos vorprogrammiert.


Wenn nun Fall 1 und/oder 2 eintreten, dann is die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass mindestens ein Fall von 3; 4 oder 5 eintritt relativ hoch.

Worauf will ich hinaus? Beim Jäger gibt es eine erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen Klassenvertreter zu treffen, der seine Klasse nunmal nicht beherrscht. Dies führt dann meistens zum Unmut seiner Gruppenmitstreiter und der Ruf der Klasse is geschädigt...


Aber deshalb zu verallgemeinern, alle Jäger wären gimps, kann doch nicht der richtige Weg sein. 

Ihr wundert euch, warum ihr, wenn ihr auf einem englischem server zockt, als Nazi beschimpft werdet? Weil da genau solche Typen dahinter sitzen, die alles verallgemeinern müssen.


Beurteilt also bitte den nächsten Hunter, den ihr trefft, nach seinen Leistungen und habt nicht vorweg eine schlechte Meinung von ihm.


----------



## Monyesak (5. Juli 2008)

also alle jäger, aber echt alle, die ich kenne und mit denen ich in xy inis war..........
sind definitiv gimps.... sry


----------



## lukss (5. Juli 2008)

Monyesak schrieb:


> also alle jäger, aber echt alle, die ich kenne und mit denen ich in xy inis war..........
> sind definitiv gimps.... sry


lol ahoq würde dich ohne equip nur mit bogen abziehn


----------



## Scred (5. Juli 2008)

krieger tragen stoff weils besser aussieht und schonma versucht 2 jahre 24 stunden am tag in einer dose rumzulaufen


----------



## Reraiser (5. Juli 2008)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass es eher am Spieler als am Jäger liegt.
> Doch ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, warum es nicht so wie mit den Rezepten für die Berufe läuft. Wenn was dropped, was bop ist sollten nur die würfeln dürfen, die es tragen können.
> 
> mfg



Die Drops für Beruferezepte können doch eh bloss die looten welche den Beruf auch haben. Das ist doch schon länger so.

Und jetzt hört doch mal auf mit dem Gezanke. Wenn ihr keine Hunter im Raid oder in ner Inze haben wollt dann nehmt keine mit. Das zählt für alle Klassen. 

Und für die Imbaistnurhunter Typen: Dann bildet doch mit 25 Superimba Huntern n Raid und fahrt nur DPS. Und wenn ihr dann versagt beschwert euch bei Blizz weil ihr doch so Imba seit und den Boss doch net klein bekommen habt.

Was ich damit sagen will ist einfach, man braucht jede Klasse. Manchmal eine mehr, manchmal eine weniger. Je nach Situation. Aber man sollte halt die Klasse berherschen. Da ist es egal ob Priester, Hunter, Krieger, Pala oder blibalblub.

Ich hasse zwar diese art von Musik, aber ein Text eines Interpreten sagte mal: Alles cool solange ich genügend chille...

Reraiser


----------



## TvP1981 (5. Juli 2008)

seid wann tragen Jäger Platte?


----------



## Xeniea (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blabla 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Überall gibt es solche Leute wen ich jede Klasse hassen würde die mich in irgendeiner Art mal genervt hat würde ich aufhören.

Aber wen wir gerade dabei sind Schurken und Palas sind echt nervig.


----------



## Winn (5. Juli 2008)

Schön für euch das Ihr jäger so Hasst^^ Dürft euch dafür ein eis kaufen^^

Ich bin selber Jäger und bin sehr zufrieden mit der Klasse. Ich Persönlich hab auch keine Rasse, Klasse die ich Hasse. Jede hat seine vor und nachteile. Jeder Spielt die die Ihm gefällt. 

Ich hab für die Aussage "Ich hasse Jäger" oder "Ich hasse die und die klasse/rasse" kein Verständnis


----------



## Kounroshi (5. Juli 2008)

BimmBamm schrieb:


> Wir waren beim Jäger...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wargi (5. Juli 2008)

ihr meint das der hunter nutzlos is na dann will ich euch mal im raid ohne hunter sehn gl und hf und ich meine nich solche baby innis wie kara oda ssc sondern sowas wie sw aber naja ihr wisst es ja wie immer besser


----------



## !/=? (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse Jäger sie looten Waffen Schwerter alles weg obwohl sie die so gut wie nie gebrauchen außer en Mob kommt ihn ihre nähe wenn ihr scheiß Pet verreckt is... das packen sie ja net mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## realten (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln .....



Dummes nachgeplappertes Zeug. Ich spiele seit mehr als 2,5 Jahren und mir ist bislang noch nicht aufgefallen, dass Jäger unverhältnismäßig anders / unfairer würfeln als andere. Wenn da mal einer ne Platte ninjat oder sich nur mal verklickt hätte er es auch als mage oder schami getan.

Es rennt ein bestimmter Anteil von Idioten im Spiel herum aber ich wette mein Augenlicht dass die fair auf alle KLassen, Rassen und Fraktionen verteilt sind. Man muss nicht immer ein Fass in irgend einem Forum aufmachen wenn man mal wieder einen getroffen hat.

Deswegen sind solche Verallgemeinerungen schlichtweg dämlich, noch dazu wenn sie von so Erbsengehirnen wie über mir kommen, die nichmal einen einzigen sinnvollen Satz schaffen.


----------



## -Josh- (5. Juli 2008)

Endlich ein Thread der die Wahrheit ans Licht bringt!
Bei mir fing der Hass gegen alle Jäger schon in der Todesmine an...
"Ich hab keine Ringe an, also mach ich Bedarf auf den Ring" (Meine Abneigung gegen Zwerge ist perfekt mit der Abneigung gegen Jäger zu verbinden) Ein Jäger hat in der Todesmine weniger DMG als sein auf Aggressiv gestelltes Pet mit Aggroaufbauskill angeschaltet gemacht. Kommentar dazu war: "Im Nahkampf mach ich mehr Schaden" Oder noch besser, die Jäger, die genau dann Off müssen, nachdem sie soziemlich alles was würfelbar ist mit need angeklickt haben. Nochmal zurück zu DM: Ein Jäger "musste" Nahkampf machen, das er keine Pfeile mehr hatte o.O (LoL?? Wofür bin ich den Jäger) Ich habe mich mit meinem Hexer wie ein Schnitzel gefreut, dass der Stab in Dm gedroppt ist und kein anderer Caster dabei war, der ihn nicht schon hatte. >> Jäger - need 98 Wurf <<  und ich mit meinen laschen 35 hab natürlich verloren. Aber am schlimmsten fand ich die dumme Fischfresse, die kurz vor Van Cleef darum bat sich zur Leaderin machen zu lassen. Gesagt getan. Van Cleef hatte nurnoch 15% und ZACK sie stellt auf Würfelmeister (oder wie des heißt) um. Sie zockt sich alles rein und verzieht sich einfach ...  
WOAH WIE ICH JÄGER HASSE !! ALLE!! Selbst in der Scherbenwelt lassen die nicht nach. In der Managruft setzt sich ein Jäger ohne was zu sagen einfach hin und geht afk... Kommt nichtmehr wieder und erhält noch en paar EXP für garnichtsmachen.

So ... ich hasse Jäger, und ich habe ja ausführlich geschrieben warum ... 

MfG JTFroxx / Josh

Ps: Jägernamen wie " DârkLégôlás , Gimli , Pôwêrsnípá , Âllykilla , Hôrdéklilla , Sahnecreme " würden normalsterblichen Klassen (außer Schurken vll.) garnicht einfallen o.O  

PS2: Tot stellen ist ein schei* Skill -.-"


----------



## wargi (5. Juli 2008)

warum ist totstellen ein scheiß skill ? is doch genau das gleiche wie mit vanish aber darüber redet niemand anstatt euch eine sündenbock zu suchen fangt lieber an ordentlich zu spielen und solche seltenen ereeignisse ni immer so hochzuschaukeln


----------



## Bloofy (5. Juli 2008)

jäger sind grundsätzlich ninja looter egal w0


----------



## FERT (5. Juli 2008)

wie ich alle nups auslachen kann, die die klasse hassen.
ausdauer + int -> mana für ne mana klasse. ausdauer allround attribut.
von daher ownd? :>

außerdem hasse ich mages, jemand hat mir mal leder weggerollt
und warlocks weil sie können fearen ... ist das nicht auch ein toller grund?
schurken, weil man für stunlock keinen skill braucht
krieger, weil platte eher so für nerds ist
priester, weil sie heilen können ... unfair
palas, weil sie n pferd für billig bekommen.
druiden, weil sie formen haben 
jäger, weil es meine potentiellen raid konkurenten sind
schamanen hasse ich auch, weil sie haben totems.


... wie oft hatte ich schon ne klasse, die need auf sachen rollen die sie nicht brauchen?
oder wie oft hat IRGENDEINE klasse schon scheiße gebaut?
richtig, hasst die welt, hasst alle anderen, hasst euch selber <3 :>


 lawl der thread ist so geil ... hat mir den tag versüßt, jetzt werd ich erstmal ne random grp suchen ... am besten für ne non hero ini ... um die leute die noch equip brauchen, davon abzuhalten in dem ich alles wegrolle
man sieht sich


----------



## wargi (5. Juli 2008)

ach fert du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

Das findest du Masslos? 
Dann hast du auf dem Server Kult der Verdammten meinen Lieblings Mage noch nicht kennen gelernt.
Der macht von Prinzip aus auf ALLES Need. Und als Grund gibt er an "He ich bin Verzauberer und brauche das als Mats. Im AH kann sich das ja keiner Leisten."
Viele auf dem Server haben den auf Ignore. Vor zwei Monaten bekam ich eine Meldung in etwa "Jemand auf wird von ihrer Ignore Liste nicht mehr Ignoriert."
Sofort nachgeschaut. Jop der Mage war weg.
Arsenal an. Nachgeschaut. Kein Mage mehr mit dem Name auf dem Server. Entweder Name geändert oder Server gewechselt.

Gruß Durag


----------



## commander_q3 (5. Juli 2008)

-Josh- schrieb:


> Endlich ein Thread der die Wahrheit ans Licht bringt!
> Bei mir fing der Hass gegen alle Jäger schon in der Todesmine an...
> "Ich hab keine Ringe an, also mach ich Bedarf auf den Ring" (Meine Abneigung gegen Zwerge ist perfekt mit der Abneigung gegen Jäger zu verbinden) Ein Jäger hat in der Todesmine weniger DMG als sein auf Aggressiv gestelltes Pet mit Aggroaufbauskill angeschaltet gemacht. Kommentar dazu war: "Im Nahkampf mach ich mehr Schaden" Oder noch besser, die Jäger, die genau dann Off müssen, nachdem sie soziemlich alles was würfelbar ist mit need angeklickt haben. Nochmal zurück zu DM: Ein Jäger "musste" Nahkampf machen, das er keine Pfeile mehr hatte o.O (LoL?? Wofür bin ich den Jäger) Ich habe mich mit meinem Hexer wie ein Schnitzel gefreut, dass der Stab in Dm gedroppt ist und kein anderer Caster dabei war, der ihn nicht schon hatte. >> Jäger - need 98 Wurf <<  und ich mit meinen laschen 35 hab natürlich verloren. Aber am schlimmsten fand ich die dumme Fischfresse, die kurz vor Van Cleef darum bat sich zur Leaderin machen zu lassen. Gesagt getan. Van Cleef hatte nurnoch 15% und ZACK sie stellt auf Würfelmeister (oder wie des heißt) um. Sie zockt sich alles rein und verzieht sich einfach ...
> WOAH WIE ICH JÄGER HASSE !! ALLE!! Selbst in der Scherbenwelt lassen die nicht nach. In der Managruft setzt sich ein Jäger ohne was zu sagen einfach hin und geht afk... Kommt nichtmehr wieder und erhält noch en paar EXP für garnichtsmachen.
> ...



Heul doch... gut gespielte Hunter sind dermassen effektiv und geben sehr guten Support neben dem ordentlichen DMG. Gimps gibts in jeder Klasse.. auch Hexer.. Die würfeln genauso scheisse wie alle anderen Klassen. Z.b. ist es mir schon öfters passiert, dass Hexer / Mages auf Healringe rollen.. sind ja besser als den ich grad an hab. Tjo... kannst halt nix machen. Und immer dieses Geheule, dass irgendwer was wegrollt.. scheiss drauf. Die Crapitems beim Leveln tauscht man eh ständig aus. Btw. so dumme Aussagen wie von dir "WOAH WIE ICH JÄGER HASSE !! ALLE!! " lassen darauf schliessen, dass du auch nur son 400-dps-Hexer bist der gleich rumheult, wenn mal was nicht so klappt wie er es will.


----------



## TheForsaken (5. Juli 2008)

Sry, aber dickes LOL zu dem Thread.
Heute sinds Jäger, morgen sind es Paladine die Tanks Equip wegwürfeln, oder Schurken beschweren sich dann,
das Ihnen ein auf Katze geskillter Dudu was wegwürfelt. Es gibt Ausnahmen, das steht absolut außer Frage, sowas wie wenn nen Tank need auf Stoff macht, ganz klar, nä?
Aber direkt ne ganze Klasse zum Teufel zu wünschen, ist meines Erachtens etwas zuviel des Guten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (5. Juli 2008)

kann den thread ni irgendwer closen ?


----------



## Dragaron (5. Juli 2008)

Stonewhip schrieb:


> Meinst Du die "maximal mögliche Rüstung" (also Krieger/Paladin: Platte. usw...) Wie willst Du es denn dann mit der "Abwärtskompatibilität" regeln?
> 
> Wie oft habe ich schon Heal-Druiden und Heal-Schamanen in Stoff und Jäger und Verstärker-Schamanen in Leder gesehen ?!? Sogar Krieger in Schwerer Rüstung sind nicht selten (teilweise sogar in Leder!).
> 
> Nur die echten Gimp's würfeln auf Items, die sie nicht tragen können (weil es die Klasse nicht erlaubt).



Ne, meinte nur die, die sie nicht tragen können. Also wenn der besagte Jäger auf Platte rollt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (5. Juli 2008)

*/sign FERT*
Es liegt nicht an der Klasse, sondern am Spieler. Und diejenigen, die behaupten es läge an der Klasse, machen es sich zu einfach.
Wie schön wäre die Welt, wenn alles nur schwarz-weiß, gut oder schlecht wäre - dann müsste man sich über nichts Gedanken machen.
Mit anderen Worten: Man kann nicht alles auf einen Haufen werfen.

_*ironie - ein*_
Zusätzlich habe ich mir jetzt ein Macro gemacht, das bei jedem blauen oder epischen Loot benutzt wird:

/1 Priesteritem!
/p Priesteritem!
/g Priesteritem!
/s Priesteritem!
/sexy
/nod
_*ironie - aus*_

Lg


----------



## Apophiss89 (5. Juli 2008)

weiss nicht obs jmd schon erwähnt hat aber :

MIMIMIMI!!!


----------



## giftzwerg (5. Juli 2008)

LordMochi schrieb:


> Dass Jäger auf allen Mist Bedarf würfeln ist bekannt aber dieser übertrifft alles: Ich war heute versunkener Tempel, bei Hakkar dropt eine Platte über die ich mich als Paladin maslos gefreut hätte, und ich sage hätte den ein Jäger würfelt darauf Bedarf.
> Sagt mir mal eure Meinung hierzu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nun das haste mit Kriegern 
                           Hexern
                           Mages
                           Priestern  , etc etc etc .

Das sind nicht immer nur die Jäger , die alles Bedarfen etc etc .

Mfg G.


----------



## gorex/albi (5. Juli 2008)

bitte pauschalisiert nicht immer alle hunter. ich siele auch einen=((
und ich weiss es aus eigener erfahrung das es immer wieder leute gibt ( auch nicht hunter ) die nicht wissen was für ihre klasse das richtige ist. so geht zum beispiel das dickste LOL an den mage der den sockel mit beweglichkeit und ausdauer needet! sein kommentar:"wie? ist denn beweglichkeit nix fürn mage?" 

in diesem sinne.. tschuuuuß


----------



## Scampa (5. Juli 2008)

Mir is sowas ähnliches passiert geh Bollwerk und im figth mit nazran macht de pm auf sich drauf und verreckt im kampf dann als er hört was droppt (höllenhäscher, und das cape) sagt er ich geh und wir konntne die sachen nicht looten obwohl ich mind 20ma in bw wegen dem höllenhäscher war  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wargi (5. Juli 2008)

ja wow höllenhäscher is en fucking lvl item netmehr wenn mans ni bekommt pech weiter lvln geileres item holn ohman


----------



## Apophiss89 (5. Juli 2008)

Scampa schrieb:


> Mir is sowas ähnliches passiert geh Bollwerk und im figth mit nazran macht de pm auf sich drauf und verreckt im kampf dann als er hört was droppt (höllenhäscher, und das cape) sagt er ich geh und wir konntne die sachen nicht looten obwohl ich mind 20ma in bw wegen dem höllenhäscher war
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




passiert, solche leute gibs immer aber deswegen gleich auf alle hunter rückschliessen ist irgendwo sinnlos. 

und kann man bitte diesen thread schliesen komm ja eh nur noch sinnfreie beträge.


----------



## yilmo (5. Juli 2008)

Meine Fresse echt,immer dieses schließ den thread schließ den thread mimi omg wenns euch stört dann besucht den thread halt nicht ich finds amüsant /go on


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Mimimi!


----------



## Belty (5. Juli 2008)

Bloody-Shadow schrieb:


> Naja nicht wirklich...die besten DD´s auf gleichwertigen Equip gesehen, sind immer noch Schurken gefolgt von Hexenmeistern und Magiern.
> Tja und dann kommen die anderen Jäger, Schamenen etc.






CRUSH111 schrieb:


> sagt ein Schurke .KLar findest du deine Klasse am besten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sagen wir es so, bei gleichwertigen Bedingungen und gleichwertigem Equip sind Schurken halt die Dmg Klasse Nr.1 
Natürlich hat jeder Klasse ihre "Daseinsberechtigung"
Blizzard legt ja viel wert auf ein ausgewogenes Klassen Verhältniss (ob es nun exisitert oder nicht, steht hier nicht zur Debatte...), ok der Rogue macht nur Dmg, der Hunter macht seinen geringeren Dmg Output mit seiner Aura weg oder was auch sehr sehr nützlich ist, ist ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie es heißt, das hochschißen in der Aggro Liste des Tanks.
Denn was bringt ein Tank der nicht so gut Aggro aufbaut und hält, dann können andere Dmg Klassen nicht full Dmg fahren und andere Klassen die geringeren Max Dmg Output haben, die eigentlich gar nicht an die Aggro grenze kommen, kommen aber an die Top Dmg Klassen die in diesem Falle viel mehr Schaden austeilen könnten, aber die Aggro Liste lässt es im moment leider nicht zu.
Alles in allem jeder Klasse hat seine Vor und Nachteile und ist im Prinzip unabdingbar, btw ich habe nicht nur einen Rogue, er ist halt nur mein Main, also ich kenne das Spiel auch aus Sicht anderer Klassen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

